# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر الأربعاء 24/02/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب ماجد وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحك قشطة الحبيب ماجد
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*علمت مصادر (كورة سودانية) ان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) خاطب الاندية رسمياً لتحديد ملاعبها التي ستستضيف مبارياتها في البطولات الافريقية (دوري الابطال والكونفدرالية) .. والمعلوم ان الاندية السودانية اختارت ملاعبها مبكرا حيث حدد الهلال ملعبه بأم درمان الي جانب المريخ ايضا ملعبه بأم درمان فيما اختار الاهلي شندي ملعبه بمدينة شندي الي جانب الخرطوم الوطني الذي سبق وان اختار ملعب استاد الخرطوم الذي ادي عليه مباراة فيلا الاوغندي في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي للكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*رصدت (كورة سودانية) تصريحات مثيرة لمحترف الامل عطبرة الغاني إيزيكال ومهاجمه الخطير حيث اكد قدرته علي احراز هدفين في شباك المريخ اذا كنت ضمن تشكيلة الفريق التي شاركت امام المريخ بملعبه بأم درمان في الدوري الممتاز .. واضاف انه غاب بسبب ايقافه لنيله البطاقة الحمراء في مباراة مريخ الفاشر وذكر انه زملائه اللاعبين قدموا مباراة كبيرة امام الفريق المضيف.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*حبيبنا فراس الشفيع وبقية عقد المنبر الجميل لكم التحية اولا ..ثم هل بالامكان مدنا بالتفاصيل المذكورة في الصدى حول قضية لاعبنا  ألوك ايكج ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*سيحل الهلال الخرطوم الفريق الوحيد الذي لم تتعرض شباكه للغزو سيحل ضيفا ثقيلا على مضيفه المريخ كوستي (الرهيب) عند الرابعة من عصر اليوم الاربعاء باستاد كوستي بحر ابيض لحساب الجولة الثامنة لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم من خلال النسخة الحادية والعشرين.
رهيب كوستي الذي يخوض اللقاء بمعنويات انتصاره الكبير على ضيفه الأهلي شندي يعمل لمواصلة صحوته وانتصاراته على حساب الهلال وهو الذي يكتنز في بنك حصاده ست نقاط بالفوز على الأهلي مدني بهدف وعلى الأهلي شندي باربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين مع تعرضه للهزيمة في اربع متتالية ويقوده محسن سيد فنيا والذي رفع راية التحدي بالقضاء على عذرية شباك الهلال التي استعصت على ستة فرق.
أما الهلال فيعمل جاهدا للحفاظ على تفرده بعدم اختراق شباكه وهو الذي أدى ست مباريات حقق الفوز في خمس مواجهات وتعادله في واحدة منها أمام الهلال الابيض سلبيا بأرض الأخير ويقوده المدرب المصري طارق العشري الجديد لأول مرة اليوم بمعاونة مساعده مبارك سليمان والذي رفع شعار عدم التعثر.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ينازل الأمير البحراوي عند الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم الأربعاء باستاد التحرير ضيفه المريخ نيالا في لقاء من العيار الثقيل برسم الاسبوع السابع لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم يعمل من خلاله كل طرف لرفع غلته من النقاط ومبارحة منطقة الخطر في الترتيب العام.
صاحب الأرض والضيافة الأمير البحراوي يخوض اللقاء جريحا جراء هزيمته الأخيرة على يد الخرطوم الوطني بهدف مقابل هدفين وهو الذي يحتل ذيلية الترتيب برصيد نقطته الوحيدة التي عاد بها من تعادله الوحيد الذي عاد به من عطبرة خلال الاسبوع الوحيد الثاني اثر تعادله السلبي مع الأهلي (الاكسبريس) بينما خسر مبارياته الخمس الأخرى ويدربه المساعد صلاح نور الدين.
بينما يدخلها المريخ نيالا (البحير) منتشيا من فوزه الأخير الذي حققه على ضيفه المريخ كوستي بهدف وفي رصيده خمس نقاط من أصل خمس مباريات أداها تحت إشراف مديره الفني برهان تيه حين خسر مباراتين وسيقدم مدربه محاضرة نظرية للاعبيه ظهر اليوم لشرح خطة وطريقة اللعب بغية تنفيذها على الأرض.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أصدرت لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السعودي ظهر الثلاثاء عقوبات بحق 4 رؤساء أندية هي الأهلي والهلال والاتحاد ونجران.



وبلغت قيمة الغرامات مجتمعة 200 ألف ريال، وذلك بسبب إساءات إعلامية وجهها رؤساء الأندية الأربعة. 



وجاءت القرارات على النحو التالي :

أكدت لجنة الانضباط ثبوت المخالفة التي ارتكبها مساعد الزويهري رئيس أهلي جدة ضد الحكام بدوري عبد اللطيف جميل، وتم تغريمه 50 ألف ريال، كما غرمت اللجنة أيضا نائب رئيس الأهلي عبد الله بترجي 50 ألف ريال أيضا بسبب الإساءة للحكام عبر وسائل الإعلام.

كما وقعت العقوبة نفسها على رئيس نجران هذيل بن صالح بسبب الإساءة التي وجهها للحكام عبر وسائل الإعلام، وهي نفس الغرامة التي فرضتها على رئيس الهلال الأمير نواف بن سعد، وعلى رئيس الاتحاد إبراهيم البلوي، بسبب إساءات إعلامية أيضا.

وفالت لجنة الانضباط إن جميع هذه القرارات قابلة للاستئناف.
*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر يازعيم بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أكد المهندس يوسف أبوحميد رئيس نادي مريخ كوستي أن الرهيب في كامل جاهزيته لمباراة اليوم أمام الهلال لأنه عوّد جماهيره على الظهور القوي في المباريات الكبيرة وكشف يوسف أبوحميد عن حوافز غير مسبوقة تنتظر لاعبي مريخ كوستي حال حققوا الفوز على الهلال في مباراة اليوم مؤكداً أن الفريق الآن في أفضل حالاته وأن الروح المعنوية للاعبين عالية بفضل الأداء الجيد والانتصار العريض الذي حققه الفريق في مباراته الأخيرة على أهلي شندي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين لافتاً إلى أنه حفّز اللاعبين على ذلك الأداء الجيد وعلى الانتصار العريض الذي تحقق ووعد بمضاعفة الحافز للاعبين في حال تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أمام الهلال مؤكداً أن ثقته الكبيرة في اللاعبين وفي قدرتهم على الظهور بشكل جيد مؤكداً أن الحوافز ستكون مليونية وغير مسبوقة حال حقق اللاعبون الفوز على الهلال في مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*شكرا ياشباب وتسلم اياديكم
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ إنه عقد اجتماعاً مطولاً مع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال ووصف الاجتماع بالناجح والمثمر لأنه أسهم في ترتيب كل الأمور المتعلقة بفريق كرة القدم حتى موعد مباراته الأفريقية أمام واري وولفز النيجيري وأضاف: الاجتماع ناقش التجهيز الدقيق للمباراة الأفريقية من أجل بداية جيدة للفرقة الحمراء وأمّنا على ضرورة إقامة معسكر خارجي وبالعدم سيكون هناك معسكراً داخلياً حتى يستفيد منه الجهاز الفني في تجهيز الفريق في أجواء جيدة لمواجهة الفريق النيجيري وأضاف: أمّنا على ضرورة أن يؤدي فريق الكرة عدد من التجارب الإعدادية بصورة مستمرة وسيخوض اليوم تجربة إعدادية مع الرديف وستتواصل التجارب حتى يعمل الجهاز الفني على الاستفادة من هذه التجارب في تجهيز اللاعبين الذين أبعدتهم الإصابة عن المشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء ونتوقع أن نكسب عودة العديد من العناصر حتى ندخل أول مباراة أفريقية بكشف خالٍ من الإصابات.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشف كمال عبد العظيم مدير فندق النيل بكوستي عن الاسباب الحقيقية وراء اقامة الهلال بمدينة كنانة لمدة يوم بدلاً عن الحضور لكوستي قبل يوم من مباراته امام الرهيب عصر اليوم وقال إن الأزمة بين الفندق ونادي الهلال بدأت لدى زيارة البعثة الزرقاء مدينة كوستي الأسبوع الماضي للعب في مواجهة الرابطة مشيراً إلى أن الهلال كان يرغب في البقاء بالفندق حتى مواجهة مريخ كوستي لكنه رحل لأسباب مالية وحتى الفترة القصيرة التي أقامت فيها البعثة الزرقاء لمواجهة الرابطة وجدت إدارة الفندق صعوبة بالغة في تحصيل مستحقاتها وأضاف: تعرضنا لمماطلة في السداد من جانب البعثة الزرقاء وحتى المتأخرات قام بسدادها وكيل شركة سيقا بشيك وشخصياً تأسفت كثيراً للطريقة غير المقبولة التي تحدث بها معي المهندس محمد عبد اللطيف هارون والفاضل حسين مساعد مدير الكرة وكان الحديث بطريقة غير لائقة ولا تتناسب على الإطلاق مع نادٍ كبير مثل الهلال حيث أكدوا لي أنهم لن يقيموا بهذا الفندق مرة أخرى وتابع: قبل أن يصل الهلال إلى مدينة كنانة اتصل بي الفاضل حسين من أجل الترتيب للإقامة مجدداً في فندق النيل ولكني طلبت منه أن يتصل بعبد المهيمن الأمين مدير الكرة بأهلي شندي والذي كان قد أكمل الحجز لبعثة النمور في الفندق وعندما اتصلوا بالأخ عبد المهيمن تنازل لهم عن الفندق وتحول ليبحث عن حجز آخر لبعثة أهلي شندي ومضى كمال: لكن عندما طالبتهم بسداد مبلغ الإقامة مقدماً قبل النزول في الفندق رفضوا ذلك وأكدوا أنهم لن يدفعوا أي مبلغ مالي قبل الإقامة بالفندق وغيّروا وجهتهم لمدينة كنانة وكل السبب الذي جعل الهلال يغيّر وجهة بعثته لمدينة كنانة هي مطالبتنا بمستحقاتنا.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يرغب الجهاز الفني للمريخ في توفير برنامج اعدادي مثالي للفريق قبل التوجه الى نيجيريا لأداء مواجهة الذهاب أمام واري وولفز النيجيري في الدور الأول من دوري ابطال افريقيا ولذلك تقدم المريخ بطلب للاتحاد العام من أجل تأجيل مباراة الفريق الدورية أمام أهلي عطبرة والمقرر لها السادس من مارس المقبل لتقام في وقت لاحق حتى يستطيع المريخ اقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير خارج السودان قبل التوجه لنيجيريا ومواجهة واري وولفز النيجيري في الحادي عشر من مارس المقبل.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أكد مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة ثقتهم في كسب الشكوى التي قدموها ضد مشاركة لاعب المريخ خالد النعسان في مباراة الفهود والأحمر الأخيرة وقال إن ناديه استند في الشكوى التي قدمها ضد مشاركة اللاعب خالد النعسان على المادة 11/1 من لائحة الدوري الممتاز لعام 2016 والمواد 44 و86 من القواعد العامة بالطعن في صحة تسجيل اللاعب ومشاركته لأن اللاعب خالد عبد المنعم طه الشهير بخالد النعسان سنه لا تؤهله للتسجيل في صفوف الفريق الرديف حيث أن اللاعب وبحسب الشكوى التي دفعنا بها بناءً على معلومات صحيحة استندنا عليها من مواليد العام 1989 وكرت اللاعب باتحاد الخرطوم يؤكد هذه المعلومة في حين أن المريخ سجله باعتباره من مواليد 1996 حسب جواز سفر فيه شُبهة تزوير ومعروف اذا اختلف تاريخ اللاعب الموجود في الكرت عن الجواز يتم الاعتراف بالتاريخ الموجود في كرت اللاعب وأضاف: في النقطة الثانية ذكرنا بأن اللاعب سجل للمريخ باسم خالد عبد المنعم ولديه كرت آخر في الباوقة باسم خالد ابراهيم وبالتالي هناك مخالفة واضحة للقواعد العامة في تسجيل هذا اللاعب للمريخ وتوقّع مولانا جمال أن يقبل اتحاد الكرة شكوى ناديه ضد النعسان بلا تردد لأنها واضحة ولا تحتاج لاجتهاد مشيراً إلى أن لديهم معلومات غير قابلة للتشكيك فيها بأن اللاعب المسجل في الباوقة باسم خالد ابراهيم هو ذاته خالد عبد المنعم المسجل في كشوفات المريخ وأشار مولانا جمال إلى أنهم لا يريدون أن يسبّبوا مشكلة للمريخ وأنهم حريصون على علاقتهم المميزة مع الأحمر لكن في النهاية النقاط الثلاث حق مشروع لهم وسيحصل عليها الأمل وعلى المتضرر تجهيز استئنافه.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وكفىاسماعيل حسن
ما الغريب في مستوى المريخ* لو قدّم المريخ مستوىً أفضل من المستوى الذي قدّمه في مباراته الأخيرة أمام فريق الأمل العطبراوي العنيد ، لراودنا الشك بأن كرة القدم (ما عندها راس)!!
* افتقد المريخ في هذه المباراة خدمات أهم نجمين في خط هجومه ، هما بكري المدينة وعنكبة ..
* وافتقد في خط الوسط خدمات أهم نجمين.. هما علاء الدين يوسف وسلمون جابسون..
* ولا تنسوا شمس الفلاح الذي بدأ المشوار معه منذ بداية الموسم في خانة الظهير الأيمن لخط الدفاع ..
* ولا تنسوا شارك في هذه المباراة بعد غيبة ابراهومه العائد من الإصابة ، والنعسان في خط الهجوم بدل الوسط.
* وشارك في الثلث الأخير عبده جابر الذي جلس على الدكة كثيراً..
* وكوفي الذي لم يبدأ مباراة مع المريخ قريباً..
* ورمضان الذي لا يزال في مرحلة الدخول في الفورمة ..
* فكيف بالله عليكم يقدّم الفريق في ظل هذه الظروف الصعبة القاسية ، المستوى المقنع في هذه المباراة??!!
* لو أنه تعادل أو خسر النتيجة لكان من المفترض أن نواسيه.. ولا نثور في مدربه أو لاعبيه.. ولا نسمح للإحباط بأن يتسلل إلى نفوسنا ، فما بالكم وهو قد انتصر بهدفين نظيفين، ونال النقاط الثلاث، وحافظ على صدارة المنافسة ?!!
* احمدوا الله واشكروه إخوتي الصفوة.. وواصلوا وقفتكم معه وأنتم على يقين كامل بأن أفضل مستوياته هي التي لم يقدمها بعد..
* وأن شكله بعد أن تكتمل صفوفه بعودة المصابين عنكبة وراجي وبكري وجابسون وعلاء الدين سيكون أفضل.. ومستوياته ستكون مرضية..آراء وملاحظات* التصويب المباشر من جمال سالم لمهاجمينا يحتاج لمراجعة..
* مصعب عمر كطرف يقود الهجمات الحمراء في الناحية اليسرى، أفضل بكثير من مصعب عمر الظهير الأيسر..
* القدرات الدفاعية لمصعب ضعيفة ، وعلي العكس تماماً قدراته الهجومية مهولة..
* ولو لاحظنا فإن أخطر هجمات المريخ في جميع المباريات الدورية السابقة، وحتى في المباريات الأفريقية في الموسم الماضي، كانت هي التي تبدأ من عند مصعب..
* على جعفر (مالديني) ما شاء الله تبارك الله يمضي نحو الثبات بخطى حثيثة ..
* فقط يحتاج لوقفة الجماهير خلفه ، ومساندته في أي وقت تبدر منه هفوة..
* عمر بخيت معلم بحق وحقيقة.. وهو حالياً النجم الأول للزعيم..
* بل ونجم المنافسة كلها بدون منازع حتي الآن..
* تراوري الله عليه …
* مهارة .. جدية .. قوة تصويب .. تمريرات قاتلة .. وتحركات مزعجة ..
* ويمكن القول إنه هجوم بحاله ..
* كوفي حريف.. فنان .. وطلعاته الهجومية مرعبة ، ولو ركز في التصويب فإن له يسارية قاتلة..
* أمير كمال ولا كلمة ..
* النعسان شارك أمام الأمل في خط المقدمة فلم يكن له أي وجود يذكر ، وعندما عاد إلى الوسط ظهرت خطورته كصانع العاب وصاحب تمريرات بينية خطيرة ..
* نصيحتي له أن يركز في دخلته على الخصم حتى لا يرتكب أخطاء تشكل خطورة علينا..
* ضفر مشكلته الوحيدة هي تفكيره المزمن في إحراز الأهداف حتى لو كان على حساب مهامه الدفاعية!!
* ولو لاحظ فإنه في المباراة الأخيرة كان ثغرة واضحة بسبب تقدمه المتواصل وغيابه المتكرر عن جبهته الدفاعية..
* وإلى ذلك نلفت نظره حتى يعمل على التوازن ما بين الدفاع والهجوم (وما يدخلنا في حتات ضيقة) بتقدّمه غير المقنن ..
* عبده جابر كما قلت من قبل، واحد من أحرف وامهر وأفضل المهاجمين في السودان، وقناص من الدرجة الأولى. إلا أنه أحمق إلى أبعد الحدود .. وكثير الاحتجاج على قرارات الحكام حتى لو كانت صحيحة ..
* ركّز على كورتك يا عبده ولا تستجيب لاستفزازات الخصوم.. وبإذن الله يأتي اليوم الذي تكون فيه الورقة الرابحة الأولى للمدرب ..
* أخيراً …
* لا تيأس ابنى مجدي عبد اللطيف..
* وصدقني سيأتي اليوم الذي ترغم فيه جهازك الفني على وضعك في التشكيلة الأساسية ، فأنت لاعب موهوب وحريف وصغير في السن..
* وبقليل من الصبر ستحتل بإذن الله مكانك الطبيعي في التشكيلة الرئيسية..آخر السطور* حقيقة لا نجد أي تفسير لترصد الزميل خالد عز الدين للمريخ سوى أنه حقد ..
* ولو أنه كان حقداً عارضاً لما آثار دهشتنا ، ولكنه للأسف حقد مزمن بدأه في التسعينات بباكمبا ، وواصله في الالفينات بالمظلة ، ويرسّخ له الآن بأموال الكاف!!
* أخي خالد .. نصيحتي المخلصة لك أن تترك المريخ في حاله.. أو على الأقل تعمل على المساواة بينه وبين فريقك المفضل في توجيه النقد وإثارة القضايا حتى نصدّق أنك بالفعل تبحث عن الحقائق ، لا عن المشاكل والفتن في الديار الحمراء!!
* هذا مع وافر تقديري واحترامي لشخصك العزيز ..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يخوض المريخ مباراة تجريبية مساء اليوم على ملعبه ضد الفريق الرديف بالنادي و ذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته المهمة ضد النسور يوم الثالث من الشهر المقبل و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان قد اخطر الفريق الرديف يوم امس للعب معه من اجل الحصول على الاحتكاك الجيد الذي سيفيد الفريق في مبارياته المقبلة و يتوقع ان يشرك المدير الفني للمريخ في مباراة اليوم اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا معه في مباريات الدوري الممتاز و تحديدا في مباراة الفريق الاخيرة ضد الامل عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و الذي فاز عليه المريخ بهدفين نظيفين احرزهما اللاعب تراوري في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب النادي بام درمان و ذلك بعد مثيرة بين الطرفين .
مباراة اليوم يتوقع ان تشهد عودة اللاعب بكري المدينة الحاصل على راحة من الجهاز الطبي بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة الفريق الدورية ضد النيل شندي في بطولة الدوري التي كسبها المريخ بهدف .
رديف المريخ يضم لاعبين جيدين على رأسهم الحارس ديدا بجانب نمر و تعتبر المباراة مناسبة طيبة لمدرب المريخ للوقوف على جاهزية بعض اللاعبين بالفريق الرديف للاستفادة منهم في مباريات الفريق المقبلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز خاصة انه يحتاج اليهم بعد ان تفشت الاصابات في فريق المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة .

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبد التام ان ناديه تسلم خطابا من الاتحاد العام ووافق على اللعب ضد الهلال و لكنه لم يرفض كما اشيع و ان المريخ جاهز للعب سوى في مارس المقبل او ابريل مبينا ان المريخ لن يرفض اللعب في مثل تلك المناسبات التي تدعم الاستقرار و تساعد في اشاعة التنافس الشريف و تسهم في انعاش خزانة الناديين وعن امر اللاعب الوك قال ان الاتحاد رهن مشاركة اللاعب مع المريخ بالرقم الوطني مبينا ان اللاعب سيكون جاهزا للمشاركة في مباراة الفريق المقبلة ضد النسور

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تعقد لجنة الحالات الطارئة اجتماعا مهما الاحد للنظر في شكوتي الاهلي الخرطوم والامل عبرة في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب خالد النسعان واللتين تقدما بها قبل مباراتيهما ضد المريخ ويجدر ذكره ان اللاعب كان قد شارك مع ناديه في ست مباريات في الممتاز 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تبث قناة النيلين عصر اليوم مباراتين على الهواء مباشرة حيث تنقل من كوستي مواجهة مريخها مع الهلال بتعليق الاستاذ محمد فضل الله عند الخامسة الا ربعا عصرا على النيلين ، بينما تنقل عند الرابعة والنصف مباراة النسور واهلي مدني بقناة المنوعات بصوت المعلق الاستاذ محمد يس
*

----------


## الكردفانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

وكفى

اسماعيل حسن
ما الغريب في مستوى المريخ

* لو قدّم المريخ مستوىً أفضل من المستوى الذي قدّمه في مباراته الأخيرة أمام فريق الأمل العطبراوي العنيد ، لراودنا الشك بأن كرة القدم (ما عندها راس)!!
* افتقد المريخ في هذه المباراة خدمات أهم نجمين في خط هجومه ، هما بكري المدينة وعنكبة ..
* وافتقد في خط الوسط خدمات أهم نجمين.. هما علاء الدين يوسف وسلمون جابسون..
* ولا تنسوا شمس الفلاح الذي بدأ المشوار معه منذ بداية الموسم في خانة الظهير الأيمن لخط الدفاع ..
* ولا تنسوا شارك في هذه المباراة بعد غيبة ابراهومه العائد من الإصابة ، والنعسان في خط الهجوم بدل الوسط.
* وشارك في الثلث الأخير عبده جابر الذي جلس على الدكة كثيراً..
* وكوفي الذي لم يبدأ مباراة مع المريخ قريباً..
* ورمضان الذي لا يزال في مرحلة الدخول في الفورمة ..
* فكيف بالله عليكم يقدّم الفريق في ظل هذه الظروف الصعبة القاسية ، المستوى المقنع في هذه المباراة??!!
* لو أنه تعادل أو خسر النتيجة لكان من المفترض أن نواسيه.. ولا نثور في مدربه أو لاعبيه.. ولا نسمح للإحباط بأن يتسلل إلى نفوسنا ، فما بالكم وهو قد انتصر بهدفين نظيفين، ونال النقاط الثلاث، وحافظ على صدارة المنافسة ?!!
* احمدوا الله واشكروه إخوتي الصفوة.. وواصلوا وقفتكم معه وأنتم على يقين كامل بأن أفضل مستوياته هي التي لم يقدمها بعد..
* وأن شكله بعد أن تكتمل صفوفه بعودة المصابين عنكبة وراجي وبكري وجابسون وعلاء الدين سيكون أفضل.. ومستوياته ستكون مرضية..

آراء وملاحظات

* التصويب المباشر من جمال سالم لمهاجمينا يحتاج لمراجعة..
* مصعب عمر كطرف يقود الهجمات الحمراء في الناحية اليسرى، أفضل بكثير من مصعب عمر الظهير الأيسر..
* القدرات الدفاعية لمصعب ضعيفة ، وعلي العكس تماماً قدراته الهجومية مهولة..
* ولو لاحظنا فإن أخطر هجمات المريخ في جميع المباريات الدورية السابقة، وحتى في المباريات الأفريقية في الموسم الماضي، كانت هي التي تبدأ من عند مصعب..
* 




			
				على جعفر (مالديني) ما شاء الله تبارك الله يمضي نحو الثبات بخطى حثيثة
			
		


..
* فقط يحتاج لوقفة الجماهير خلفه ، ومساندته في أي وقت تبدر منه هفوة..
* عمر بخيت معلم بحق وحقيقة.. وهو حالياً النجم الأول للزعيم..
* بل ونجم المنافسة كلها بدون منازع حتي الآن..
* تراوري الله عليه …
* مهارة .. جدية .. قوة تصويب .. تمريرات قاتلة .. وتحركات مزعجة ..
* ويمكن القول إنه هجوم بحاله ..
* كوفي حريف.. فنان .. وطلعاته الهجومية مرعبة ، ولو ركز في التصويب فإن له يسارية قاتلة..
* أمير كمال ولا كلمة ..
* النعسان شارك أمام الأمل في خط المقدمة فلم يكن له أي وجود يذكر ، وعندما عاد إلى الوسط ظهرت خطورته كصانع العاب وصاحب تمريرات بينية خطيرة ..
* نصيحتي له أن يركز في دخلته على الخصم حتى لا يرتكب أخطاء تشكل خطورة علينا..
* ضفر مشكلته الوحيدة هي تفكيره المزمن في إحراز الأهداف حتى لو كان على حساب مهامه الدفاعية!!
* ولو لاحظ فإنه في المباراة الأخيرة كان ثغرة واضحة بسبب تقدمه المتواصل وغيابه المتكرر عن جبهته الدفاعية..
* وإلى ذلك نلفت نظره حتى يعمل على التوازن ما بين الدفاع والهجوم (وما يدخلنا في حتات ضيقة) بتقدّمه غير المقنن ..
* عبده جابر كما قلت من قبل، واحد من أحرف وامهر وأفضل المهاجمين في السودان، وقناص من الدرجة الأولى. إلا أنه أحمق إلى أبعد الحدود .. وكثير الاحتجاج على قرارات الحكام حتى لو كانت صحيحة ..
* ركّز على كورتك يا عبده ولا تستجيب لاستفزازات الخصوم.. وبإذن الله يأتي اليوم الذي تكون فيه الورقة الرابحة الأولى للمدرب ..
* أخيراً …
* لا تيأس ابنى مجدي عبد اللطيف..
* وصدقني سيأتي اليوم الذي ترغم فيه جهازك الفني على وضعك في التشكيلة الأساسية ، فأنت لاعب موهوب وحريف وصغير في السن..
* وبقليل من الصبر ستحتل بإذن الله مكانك الطبيعي في التشكيلة الرئيسية..

آخر السطور

* حقيقة لا نجد أي تفسير لترصد الزميل خالد عز الدين للمريخ سوى أنه حقد ..
* ولو أنه كان حقداً عارضاً لما آثار دهشتنا ، ولكنه للأسف حقد مزمن بدأه في التسعينات بباكمبا ، وواصله في الالفينات بالمظلة ، ويرسّخ له الآن بأموال الكاف!!
* أخي خالد .. نصيحتي المخلصة لك أن تترك المريخ في حاله.. أو على الأقل تعمل على المساواة بينه وبين فريقك المفضل في توجيه النقد وإثارة القضايا حتى نصدّق أنك بالفعل تبحث عن الحقائق ، لا عن المشاكل والفتن في الديار الحمراء!!
* هذا مع وافر تقديري واحترامي لشخصك العزيز ..
* وكفى.



على جعفر مالدينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا راجل اختشى عليك الله . على جعفلر مكانه الطبيعى خارج كشف المريخ
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




أكد مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة ثقتهم في كسب الشكوى التي قدموها ضد مشاركة لاعب المريخ خالد النعسان في مباراة الفهود والأحمر الأخيرة وقال إن ناديه استند في الشكوى التي قدمها ضد مشاركة اللاعب خالد النعسان على المادة 11/1 من لائحة الدوري الممتاز لعام 2016 والمواد 44 و86 من القواعد العامة بالطعن في صحة تسجيل اللاعب ومشاركته لأن اللاعب خالد عبد المنعم طه الشهير بخالد النعسان سنه لا تؤهله للتسجيل في صفوف الفريق الرديف حيث أن اللاعب وبحسب الشكوى التي دفعنا بها بناءً على معلومات صحيحة استندنا عليها من مواليد العام 1989 وكرت اللاعب باتحاد الخرطوم يؤكد هذه المعلومة في حين أن المريخ سجله باعتباره من مواليد 1996 حسب جواز سفر فيه شُبهة تزوير ومعروف اذا اختلف تاريخ اللاعب الموجود في الكرت عن الجواز يتم الاعتراف بالتاريخ الموجود في كرت اللاعب وأضاف: في النقطة الثانية ذكرنا بأن اللاعب سجل للمريخ باسم خالد عبد المنعم ولديه كرت آخر في الباوقة باسم خالد ابراهيم وبالتالي هناك مخالفة واضحة للقواعد العامة في تسجيل هذا اللاعب للمريخ وتوقّع مولانا جمال أن يقبل اتحاد الكرة شكوى ناديه ضد النعسان بلا تردد لأنها واضحة ولا تحتاج لاجتهاد مشيراً إلى أن لديهم معلومات غير قابلة للتشكيك فيها بأن اللاعب المسجل في الباوقة باسم خالد ابراهيم هو ذاته خالد عبد المنعم المسجل في كشوفات المريخ وأشار مولانا جمال إلى أنهم لا يريدون أن يسبّبوا مشكلة للمريخ وأنهم حريصون على علاقتهم المميزة مع الأحمر لكن في النهاية النقاط الثلاث حق مشروع لهم وسيحصل عليها الأمل وعلى المتضرر تجهيز استئنافه.



....من وراء هذه الشكاوي حتما هو عضو في اتحاد الخرطوم  او العام وفي الغالب الخرطوم لحداثة اللاعب وناديه السابق في الممتاز ..هل حسن عبد السلام لسع شغال مكايدات على الزعيم حتى بعد ذهاب الوالي ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبد التام ان ناديه تسلم خطابا من الاتحاد العام ووافق على اللعب ضد الهلال و لكنه لم يرفض كما اشيع و ان المريخ جاهز للعب سوى في مارس المقبل او ابريل مبينا ان المريخ لن يرفض اللعب في مثل تلك المناسبات التي تدعم الاستقرار و تساعد في اشاعة التنافس الشريف و تسهم في انعاش خزانة الناديين وعن امر اللاعب الوك قال ان الاتحاد رهن مشاركة اللاعب مع المريخ بالرقم الوطني مبينا ان اللاعب سيكون جاهزا للمشاركة في مباراة الفريق المقبلة ضد النسور



   تصريحات غياظة ..ياااريت يكون تعاملكم مع الاتحاد يكون في الرسميات بس لانو حاقر بيكم للآخر ..

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قلم رياضيمعتز الفاضل || المريخ بمن حضر || لا غَرابة في فوز المريخ بثنائية نظيفة على فريق الأمل فهزيمته طبيعية و ثابتة وبأرقام قياسية وصلت لثمانية أهداف في بعضها ((والتعادل أو الهزيمة مع الأمل تحصل من باب الصدف فقط وتدخل فيها بعض العوامل الخارجية )) ، ولا غَرابة في تصدره للدوري الممتاز برصيد 22 نقطة فهو حامل لقب آخر نسخة وحامل لوائها خارجياً ومحقق إنجازاتها على المستوى الأفريقي ، ولا غَرابة في تربع هدافه تراوري على قائمة هدافي الدوري برصيد سته أهداف فقد كان هدافاً للنسخة 19 ب خمسة عشر هدفاً وكان زميله عنكبة هدافاً للموسم الماضي ، ولكن الغَرابة تمثلت في مقاسمة الأمل للمريخ في الأداء والأستحواذ خاصة وأن اللقاء أقيم بالقلعة الحمراء .
â—†قيام لاعبي الأمل بتحية الجماهير كأنت أحد الأسباب التي ساعدت في كسر حدة التشنجات التي سبقت بداية المباراة وبادلت الصفوة التحية بتشجيع وتحية أكبر منها وهكذا هي الرياضة تسامح ومحبة.
â—†أبراهومة كعادته شوط أول حيوية ونشاط ؛ ونفاد للمخزون اللياقي في الشوط الثاني ويعاب عليه الأحتفاظ بالكرة لفترات طويلة مما أفسد كثير من الهجمات المريخية وتبديله كان أفيد للفريق فقد صار عاله على الفريق في الختام.
â—† مشاركة النعسان دليل قاطع وتأكيد على صحة تسجيله هكذا هي الرسائل الخفية التي يبعث بها المريخ للكل أندية و أتحاد.
â—†رمضان عجب أجتهد كثيراً لإستعادة أراضيه المفقودة ولكنه يحتاج للمزيد من التجارب لاكتساب حساسية المباريات التي افتقدها بسبب الإصابة التي اقعدته كثيراً .دفاع المريخ توجد به مساحات وعدم التجانس بين أفراده بات واضحاً .
â—† أضاع رماة الفهود الفرص التي لاحت لهم برعونه من جانب صلاح عصمت وتألق جمال سالم في بعضها .
â—†بالرغم من تسجيله لثنائية إلا أن تراوري لو تعامل بجدية وأحرز الفرص السهلة التي أتيحت له لفقد الأمل أمل مجاراة المريخ منذ الشوط الأول ولخرج في الختام بخسارة كبيرة لن تقل عن خسارة 2008 عندما تم اكتساحه بالثمانية ، ولكن ضياع الفرص السهلة للمريخ ومع تقدم زمن اللقاء بالإضافة لتوتر بعض لاعبي الزعيم خوفاً من أحراز الأمل لهدف التعديل أدخل الحماس في نجوم الأمل وجعلهم يتحرروا للهجوم ويقاسموا المريخ الأداء والأستحواذ .â—† المصائب لا تأتي فُرَادَى كوفي فرانسيس قدم مباراة جميلة في الشوط الأول وصنع هدف تراوري الأول وبدأ يستعيد أراضيه وخروجه مصاباً في الشوط الثاني أثر كثيراً على مردود الفريق مما أدى إلى قلت الهجمات المريخية .كثرة الاحتجاجات ظاهرة مزعجة وغير مرغوب فيها ودائماً ما تخرج اللاعب من جو المباراة وتتسبب في توتر بقية اللاعبين وبعدها تنتقل العدوى للمدرجات.â—†مازالت الفرقة الحمراء تفتقد للكرة الممرحلة والسريعة حيث ظل الدفاع المريخي يقوم بإلغاء دور الوسط كثيراً بالإعتماد على الأرسال الطويل مما يسهل مهمة دفاع الخصوم ؛ ويؤدي لأظهار الفريق بدون شكل ، وما زالت الصفوة تفتقد لفريقها الذي يخنق خصومه في ملعبهم .نؤمن بأن حصد النقاط هو الأهم في عالم المستديرة ولكن لأننا ننتمي لكوكب المتعة والجمال الأحمر لن نقبل بجمع النقاط بعروض باهتة ولذلك نبحث عن مواطن الخلل دوماً من أجل التجويد.â–  قبل أن نحكم على اللوك بالفشل ونقييمه نتيجة للعروض الغير مقنعة ، علينا أن نصطحب معنا القائمة أدناه :_â—ڈ قائد الفريق وصانع ألعابه راجي عبد العاطيâ—ڈ هداف النسخة الماضية محمد عبد المنعم عنكبةâ—ڈ رجل الموسم الماضي وهداف الفريق افريقيا بكري المدينة ((العقرب)).â—ڈ النجم الصاعد صاحب المستوى المتطور مازن شمس الفلاح .â—ڈ حارس مرمى المنتخب والمريخ المعز محجوبâ—ڈ جوكر الفرقة الحمراء علاء الدين يوسف ( فييرا)â—ڈ ضابط إيقاع الفريق وعموده الفقري وأفضل وأكثر اللاعبين مشاركة داخلياً وخارجياً النسر النيجيري جابسون سلمون .â–  قائمة تطالعها وكأنها القائمة التي سيدفع بها لوك ايمال في مواجهة أي فريق مهما كانت قوته ، ولكن يتفاجا من لم يتتبع موقف الأصابات التي ضربت الفرقة الحمراء ، ليعرف في الختام أن هذه القائمة كانت ممنوعة الإستخدام للمدير الفني بأمر الأصابات لنتحقق ونبصم بكلتا يدينا أن مقولة ((المريخ بمن حضر)) لم تقال لموقف معين وأنما ظلت سمه مميزة يعرف بها الزعيم ويتصف بها كما عرف واتصف من قبل بصاحب الكاسات المحمولة جواً .â–  لم تكتفي القائمة ولم تشبع بعد فقد أستقبلت حديثاً الثنائي أحمد عبد الله ضفر وفرانسيس كوفي لتزيد من متاعب الفرقة المريخية في مقبل الأيام.
â–  كسب الزعيم الفهود وخسر الثنائي بالإصابة.â– فريق البطولات لا يتم بنائه بين ليلة وضحاها وإنما يحتاج إلى فترة كافية وتضافر لكل الجهود ابتداءً من الجماهير والإعلام( بالدعم المادي والنفسي وتهيئة الأجواء للمدير الفني واللاعبين ) وما ننتقدة نريد إصلاحه وليس هجوماً علي الأجهزة الفنية التي ننشد استقرارها بقدر المستطاع . جرة قلم أخيرا :_â™،تبقى سياسة التدوير وعدم الأعتماد على أسماء معينة في ظل قصر الأعداد وعدم إكتمال اللياقة البدنية وكثافة المباريات والبرمجة الضاغطة والمنافسات المختلفة هي السياسة الأنفع والأجدى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وفراس على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب 
معاذ ابومؤيد
اعلام المريخ واقف محلك سر

منذ انتشار الصحف الرياضيه بكثافه في الفتره الماضيه انتشرت الصحف المريخيه  واصبحت الرقم الاول في التوزيع وهذا يعني ان الجماهير المريخيه هي جماهير  ذات وزن وثقل لذلك كانت الصحف المريخيه الاوسع انتشار وكانت الصحف السياسيه  تتسابق لامتلاك الاقلام المريخيه لاعمده في صحفهم حتي يساهمو في التوزيع  لكن لم تستفيد الاقلام المريخيه من هذا الزخم وابتعدت كثير عن قضايا المريخ
لو الدفاع في الملعب يبدا بالهجوم من المفترض ان ينطلق الدفاع عن القضايا  المريخيه من الاعمده المريخيه والعناوين الرئيسيه للصحف المريخيه
ظلت الجماهير المريخيه في حاله ترقب لتلك الاقلام ومقارعه الاعلام الازرق لكن اقلامنا ظلت بعيده جدا من هموم وقضايا المريخ 
وحتي هموم مشجعي المريخ بعيده عن الاقلام المريخيه
هناك بعض الاعمده والكتاب يتناولون القضايا علي استحياء
لاتوجد عناوين قويه تتصدر الصحف تتحدث عن المريخ وهناك اكتر من قضيه تشغل الشارع المريخي 
لاادري هل تنتظر الاقلام المريخيه الاخبار فقط لنشرها في الصحف ام ماذا لماذا تلك الصحف تخاف الدخول في قضايانا بشكل مباشر 
جماهير المريخ تنتظر منكم الكثير الوقوف في نفس المحطه طال كثيرا
والمريخ يعاني ودفاعكم ضعيف ياصحافه المريخ
الجماهير حاسه بالضعف منكم تجاه قضاياها 
حصلو الركب وصحصحو معانا حبه
عايزين عناوين واعلام يكون مصادم ومحافظ علي حقوقنا 
خلو الرومانسيه والصفويه 
الناس لبست ثوب الشفتنه منتظراكم ومعاها لبس 
خمسه عشان الوقت الان وقت الاعلام وقت الصوت المسموع 
التحيه لبعض الكتاب لكن لاعزاء للبقيه 
زمنا دا زمن صوتك عالي تاخد حقك صوتك واطي ومحترم تضيع وسط الزحام وتضيع زي ضياع الطاسه الضائعه
ماتخلو الجماهير ترمي طوبتكم وبدل الاشاده تنالو الامتعاض وصدقوني لو جماهير المريخ زعلت من زول مابترحم
عشان كده ايد علي ايد تجدع بعيد
ماتغردو خارج السرب
والاخبار متناوله للجميع في القروبات يعني قصه نقل الاخبار في الصحف مابتخدم قضيه
وصحف التحليل الفني وصحف الصفوه وصحف خاليه من قضايانا ماعايزنها
عايزين صحف مصحصه وصحف شفوووت 
الكتابه الناعمه عمرها ماخدمت قضيه

ختاما
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله

ونحن علي المدرج ونتفرج عايزين نمسك الجريده ونحن شايفين عناوين تسر العين وتخدم الكيان 
الواحد يمسك الجريده ويحس انو الصحفي جنبو في المدرج بقلمو
ويقرا العنوان وهو حاسي نفسو كاتب العنوان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ
ﺃﺑﻮﺑﻜﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ
ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺎﺛﺔ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ

* ﺷﻌﺮﺕ ﺑﻔﺨﺮ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺑﻌﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻣﻊ
ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻧﺠﻢ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻼﺗﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﺃﻛﻴﺞ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ
ﺻﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﻋﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺃﻟﻌﺐ ﻟﻨﺎﺩ ﺳﻮﺍﻩ ﻭﺃﻧﺘﻈﺮ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ
ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻧﺰﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺃﻋﺎﻧﻖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﻝ
ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ...
* ﻫﺬﻩ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﻧﺒﻌﺖ ﺻﺎﺩﻗﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻭﻟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻧﺸﺄ
ﻭﺗﺮﻋﺮﻉ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻏﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ
ﻟﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﻭﻳﻜﺘﻮﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻴﺎ ﻳﻌﺎﻣﻞ
ﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﺪ ﻭﻟﺪ ﻭﺗﺮﺑﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻨﻔﻪ ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻋﺪﺩﺍ ...
* ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺎﺙ ﺑﻨﺎ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﺃﻛﻴﺞ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺼﺪﻕ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻌﺐ
ﻓﻲ ﺣﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻬﻤﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻴﺔ ﺟﻮﺑﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺼﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﻳﺤﻮﻝ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ...
* ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﺻﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻧﺼﻔﻪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻭﻭﺍﻓﻖ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺠﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ؟ ﺛﻢ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺑﺼﺤﺔ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟ ﺃﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺑﻜﺎﻑ
ﻟﻴﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻌﺒﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟ ...
* ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﺘﻔﻌﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ؟ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺘﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺃﻥ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ؟ ...
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﺣﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺮﻭﻗﻪ ﺃﻧﻘﻠﻪ ﻟﻜﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺠﺮﺩ ﻋﺴﻰ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺃﺫﻧﺎ
ﺻﺎﻏﻴﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺫﺭﺓ ﺗﻌﺎﻃﻒ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ...
* ﻭﺃﺗﺴﺎﺀﻝ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻓﻌﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﻭﻭﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺿﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺤﻮﺯﺗﻪ ﻭﺃﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ؟ ...
* ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﺌﻤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻﺗﺴﻤﻦ
ﻭﻻﺗﻐﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻮﻉ ﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﺗﺖ ﻣﻤﺠﻮﺟﺔ
ﻭﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺜﻴﺎﻥ ...
* ﻭﻣﻊ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻲ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻴﺪ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ،
ﺇﻻ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻟﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﻇﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺪﻱ
ﻟﻠﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺗﻔﺮﻍ ﺷﺒﻪ ﺗﺎﻡ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻥ ﻭﺗﻴﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻭﺣﺴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺗﺴﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ
ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ...
* ﺃﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﻓﺤﺪﺙ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺮﺝ ﻭﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﺒﻨﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺗﺪﻭﻳﺮﻩ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺑﻌﻘﺎﺩ ﻧﺎﻓﻊ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ
ﻗﻀﻴﺘﻲ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﻭﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﻟﻜﺎﺭﻳﺰﻣﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺫﻭ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺎﻧﻌﻲ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺗﺠﻨﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻼﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭ ﻭﻟﻌﻤﺮﻱ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎ ﻟﻠﻌﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻵﻥ ...
* ﻟﻘﺪ ﻗﻨﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﺪﻱ ﻟﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺳﻬﺎ ﻗﻀﻴﺘﺎﻩ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﺑﺘﻨﺎ ﻧﺸﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﻼﺹ
ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺴﻴﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﺘﻨﺎ ﻧﺸﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﺗﻢ
ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻮﻉ ﻟﺨﻠﻔﻴﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺗﺼﻮﺭﻭﺍ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻛﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ...
* ﻭﺍﺣﻘﺎﻗﺎ ﻟﻠﺤﻖ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺃﻧﺠﺰﺕ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻻ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ
ﺍﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻕ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺲ 8ﺭﺍﺡ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺄﻟﻮﻙ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ
ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﻣﺤﻠﻚ ﺳﺮ ...
* ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﺎ ﺷﻔﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺼﺪﺍﻗﻴﺔ ﻓﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﻗﻀﺔ ﻟﻠﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﻃﻖ
ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﺪﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻧﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ...
* ﻧﺤﻦ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﻭﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻋﻘﺪ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻷﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻨﻄﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺃﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺃﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ...
* ﻭﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺃﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻭﻟﻒ
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﻣﺼﺎﺭﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﻓﺮ ﻣﻦ
ﺑﺪﺭﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻃﻮﺷﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ...
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ
ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻔﺮﻏﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﺘﻔﺘﺤﻲ
ﺍﻷﺫﻫﺎﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺸﻐﻠﻬﻢ ﺷﺎﻏﻞ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ...
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﺳﻠﻔﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺳﺘﻌﻘﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺗﻢ
ﺗﺄﺧﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﻓﺴﻨﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺍﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻔﻴﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺼﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻭﻻ ﻻﺧﻼﺀ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻷﻟﻮﻙ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﺻﺮ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﺘﻪ ﻛﺄﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻇﻬﻴﺮ ﺃﻳﺴﺮ
ﺻﺮﻳﺢ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻙ ﺷﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺻﺮﻳﺢ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺃﻟﻌﺎﺏ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺃﻳﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻣﺘﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻗﺪﺭ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﺇﻳﻤﻞ ...
* ﻧﺆﻛﺪ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻣﻨﺎﺷﺪﺗﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ
ﻭﺗﺤﺘﻀﻨﻪ ﻭﺗﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﺄﺭﻳﺤﻴﺔ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻴﺎ ﻭﻃﺒﻴﺎ ﻭﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻭﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎ
ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﺮﺹ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺹ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻈﻞ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﻳﺄﺧﺬ ﻭﻗﺖ
ﺃﻃﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﺴﺠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺃﻭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻨﺴﺠﻢ
ﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ...
* ﺃﻣﺎ ﺃﻧﺘﻢ ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻓﺼﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﺃﻫﻨﺌﻜﻢ ﺑﺄﻥ
ﻭﻗﻔﺘﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺠﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻋﺒﺮﺗﻢ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻷﺻﻌﺪﺓ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ
ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻓﺎﻋﺘﺬﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ ﻓﻬﻜﺬﺍ
ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﻭﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻓﻮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺠﺎﻉ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺃﺭﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺿﺒﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﺭﻣﺎﺩﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ...
* ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﺩﺕ ﻭﻗﻔﺘﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﺒﺴﻜﻢ ﻟﻠﻜﻤﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻭﺻﻠﺖ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻬﻤﻪ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻭﻻ ﻋﺎﺵ ﻣﻦ
ﻳﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻓﺮﺿﺘﻢ ﻫﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
ﻭﺃﺛﺒﺘﻢ ﺃﻧﻜﻢ ﺣﺎﻣﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻩ ﻭﺻﺎﺋﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﻄﻌﺘﻮﻩ ﻟﻪ ...
* ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺷﻬﻮﺭ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻭﻗﻔﺘﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﻮﺩﺓ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﻭﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺻﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﻭﺗﺴﻮﻳﻒ ﻣﻠﻔﻲ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ
ﻭﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﻭﺍ ﻟﻮﻗﻔﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺟﻞ ﻭﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻻ
ﺗﻀﻄﺮﻭﺍ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺆﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﻟﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﺷﻤﺲ
ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺡ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺮﺿﻰ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺒﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﺗﺮﺿﻴﺔ
ﺑﻨﻲ ﻫﻠﺔ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻋﺪﺗﻢ ﻋﺪﻧﺎ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطالب بتأجيل مباراته أمام أهلي عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز

يرغب الجهاز الفني للمريخ في توفير برنامج اعدادي مثالي للفريق قبل التوجه  الى نيجيريا لأداء مواجهة الذهاب أمام واري وولفز النيجيري في الدور الأول  من دوري ابطال افريقيا ولذلك تقدم المريخ بطلب للاتحاد العام من أجل تأجيل  مباراة الفريق الدورية أمام أهلي عطبرة والمقرر لها السادس من مارس المقبل  لتقام في وقت لاحق حتى يستطيع المريخ اقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير خارج السودان  قبل التوجه لنيجيريا ومواجهة واري وولفز النيجيري في الحادي عشر من مارس  المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• ميسي يمهد طريق التأهل لبرشلونة بإسقاط ارسنال في دوري الابطال
• يوفنتوس يعود من بعيد أمام بايرن ميونيخ ويحافظ على آمال الصعود
• الاتحاد السعودي يفرط في الفوز أمام لوكوموتيف الأوزبكي
• النصر الإماراتي يسقط أمام سباهان أصفهان في دوري أبطال آسيا
• سويسرا ترصد 152 تحويل بنكي مشبوة في قضية الفيفا
• سويسرا تحقق في مخالفات مالية تخص مونديالي روسيا وقطر
• مدير الكرة في برشلونة يطمئن جماهير النادي بشأن نيمار
• أليجري: يوفنتوس يستطيع التأهل في ميونيخ .. كوادرادو: يوفنتوس أثبت صلابته أمام البايرن
• بوسكيتس مرتاح للنتيجة امام ارسنال .. ميسي: أرسنال لا يمكنه الصمود طويلاً
• ميسي يُنهي عقدة الحارس بيتر تشيك بعد 10 ساعات و 11 دقيقة
• بليجريني يُبرئ جوارديولا من تراجع مستوى مانشستر سيتي
• سيميوني يستعد لمواجهة أيندهوفن بسلاحي الحماس والقوة
• مدرب آيندهوفن الهولندي يشيد بفريق سيميوني ويؤكد الجاهزية
• السويسري إنفانتينو: سأحصل على الأغلبية في انتخابات الفيفا
• أتلتيكو يصارع أيندهوفن بحثًا عن الحلم الضائع 
• بوروسيا دورتموند يمدد عقد نجمه الألماني سفين بندر حتى صيف 2021
• سواريز: كنت على صواب لرفضي الانضمام لأرسنال
• فان جال يفتح الباب أمام مشاركة دي خيا في مباراة ميتيلاند الدنمركي
• الكاف يجدد دعمه للشيخ سلمان في انتخابات الفيفا 
• زيدان يحاول إقناع بيريز بالتعاقد مع أجويرو نجم مانشستر سيتي
• انيلكا: لاعب واحد فقط فوق الجميع هو الظاهرة البرازيلي رونالدو
• تشيلسي يرغب في ضم نجم أنطونيو كاندريفا نجم لاتسيو الإيطالي
• رئيس روما: تصريحات توتي فاجأتني .. والفريق أهم
• إيقاف مدافع أمبولي الإيطالي 3 مباريات بسبب تقليد مورينيو
• الاتحاد السعودي يرفض احتجاج اتحاد جدة على نتيجة مباراة القادسية
• اتحاد جدة يدرس الاستئناف على قرار لجنة المسابقات في واقعة هزازي
• لخويا القطري ييدأ مشواره الآسيوي بالخسارة على أرضه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 8 :

• مريخ كوستي (-- : --) الهلال الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

• الأمير البحراوي (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - دور الـ 16 :

• آيندهوفن - هولندا (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - دور الـ 32 :

• سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) سيون - سويسرا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال اسيا - المجموعات :

• ميلبورن - أستراليا (-- : --) شنغهاي - الصين الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• دياموندز - اليابان (-- : --) سيدني - أستراليا الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

• بلووينغز - كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) غامبا - اليابان الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

• إيفرجراند - الصين (-- : --) بوهانج - كوريا الجنوبية الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• باختاكور - أوزبكستان (-- : --) الهلال - السعودية الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• تركتور - إيران (-- : --) الجزيرة - الإمارات الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

• العين - الإمارات (-- : --) الجيش - قطر الساعة: 18:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• الأهلي - السعودية (-- : --) ناساف - أوزبكستان الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 8 :

• الخرطوم الوطني (1 : 1) أهلي الخرطوم

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - دور الـ 16 :

• يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (2 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
• آرسنال - إنجلترا (0 : 2) برشلونة - أسبانيا

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال اسيا - المجموعات :

• جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية (2 : 1) طوكيو - اليابان
• هيروشيما - اليابان (1 : 2) شاندونغ ليونينغ - الصين
• لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان (1 : 1) الاتحاد - السعودية
• بيكامكس - فيتنام (1 : 1) جيانغسو سونينغ - الصين
• بوريرام يونايتد - تايلاند (0 : 6) سيئول - كوريا الجنوبية
• سباهان اصفهان - إيران (2 : 0) النصر - الإمارات
• لخويا - قطر (0 : 1) ذوب آهن اصفهان - إيران
• النصر - السعودية (3 : 3) بونيودكور - أوزبكستان

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الجزائري - الأسبوع 21 :

• مولودية بجاية (0 : 1) إتحاد العاصمة

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 7 :

• المصري البورسعيدي (2 : 2) الأهلي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجوم المريخ يتسلمون حوافز الانتصارات



قام السيد رشيد الطاهر امين المال بتسليم لاعبي الفريق حافز مباراتي الاهلي الخرطوم والامل العطبراوي مساء امس حتى يتمكن الجميع من اداء واجبه داخل الملعب دون الالتفات لما يثار حول عدم قدرة المجلس على الايفاء بالتزاماته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مريخ كوستي يفقد (6) لاعبين أمام الهلال



تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان مريخ كوستي يفقد (6) لاعبين عندما يستضيف الهلال العاصمي عصر اليوم في دوري سوداني الممتاز بقيادة ثلاثي جنوب السوداني وهم زكريا ناسو وجوزيف اقويرو ولوال بسبب مطالب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بإحضار الرقم الوطني كما يفقد رحمة الزاكي مهاجم الفريق الخطير عقب تعرضه لكسر علي مستو الفك في مباراة اهلي شندي الماضية ومنتصر فرج الله المطرود بالبطاقة الحمراء وامين محجوب المعاقب بالايقاف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي الخرطوم ينتهي بالتعادل الايجابي

انتهي ديربي العاصمة الخرطوم بالتعادل الايجابي بين الخرطوم الوطني والاهلي بهدف لكل ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز بعد مباراة قوية وسريعة من الجانبين .. تقدم الخرطوم بالهدف الاول عن طريق رزاق في الدقيقة 73 ليدرك بابا التعادل  للاهلي في الدقيقة 90 بالنتيجة يرتفع الخرطوم برصيده الي 20 نقطة والي الي 9 نقاط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المحليون يطاردون الأجانب في سباق هدافي الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يشهد سباق الهدافين ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتازلكرة القدم قصة تنافس مثير بين اللاعبين الأجانب والمحليين، وهو سباق مثير تبرز فيه أسماء 3 لاعبين أجانب وينافسهم هداف سوداني ويطاردهم آخرون.

المالي مامادو تراوري انفرد بسباق الهدافين بعد ما أضاف هدفين جديدين لسجله أحرزهما في شباك الأمل عطبرة يوم الإثنين ليبلغ عدد أهدافه 6 في 7 مباريات، وهي افضل بداية لهذا المهاجم الذي جاء للسودان في 2013 ليلعب في الهلال. 

جيمي أولاجو النيجيري مهاجم فريق هلال كادقلي هو الأجنبي الثاني الذي ينافس في سباق الهدافين في الدوري برصيد 5 اهداف، حيث أحرز هدفين في مباراة فريقه ضد النيل شندي يوم الاثنين الماضي.

وجاءت أهداف أولاجو الخمس بواقع هدف واحد في شباك كل من الرابطة كوستي والنسور والأمير البحراوي، وثنائية في النيل شندي.

ويلعب جيمي أولاجو في الدوري السوداني منذ عام 2011 وقد بدأ مسيرته من هلال كادقلي تحديدا وتنقل بعدها بين عدد من الفرق منها الأمل والأهلي الخرطوم، قبل أن يعود في موسم 2016 لكادقلي.

الأجنبي الثالث هو الأوغندي مايكل بيرونجي الذي يلعب في هجوم الخرطوم الوطني ويخوض اول موسم له مع الفريق السوداني، وكافأ المدير الفني الغاني للخرطوم كويسي ابياه الذي طالب بإنتدابه بعد ما شاهده ببطولة سيكافا للأندية في تنزانيا، وذلك بإحرازه 5 أهداف.

بيرونجي أثبت قيمته للفريق، وجلب اللاعب 9 نقاط للفريق بأهداف حاسمة في مباريات ضد النسور والأمير البحراوي، كما أحرز في شباك هلال الفاشر.

الغاني توتو إيزيكيل هو مهاجم غاني يظهر لأول مرة في الدوري السوداني ويلعب لمصلحة فريق الأمل، وهو الاجنبي الثالث في ترتيب المتصدرين لسباق الهدافين، بل أنه تصدر الترتيب لحوالي 5 جولات قبل أن يلحق به تراوري واولاجو.


ويملك الغاني من الرصيد 4 أهداف أحرزهما في شاك كل من الأمير والنسور، بواقع ثنائية في كل مباراة، ولكنه صام عن الأهداف في المباريات الثلاث الآخيرة، وفقد فرصة المشاركة أمام المريخ وهي مباراة كبيرة كان يمكن أن تقدمه بشكل أفضل للجمهور السوداني. 

ولا تمر جولة بالدوري السوداني إلا ووضع المهاجمون الأجانب بصمتهم ولذلك فهم يهرلون ويسرعون بسباق صدارة الهدافين، بينما يلعب اللاعبون السودانيون دور المطاردين.

لاعبان سودانيان برهنا على مقدرة إحراز الأهداف ودخول سباق الهدافين في الأسابيع الأولى, أولهما صانع ألعاب هلال الاُبَيِّض مهند الطاهر الذي أحرز 4 أهداف وبات الرابع في ترتيب الهدافين.

وقد جاءت أهداف مهند في شباك كل من مريخ كوستي والأمير البحراوي بواقع هدفين في كل مباراة 

ويأتي خلف مهند صانع الألعاب بالهلال محمد أحمد "بِشَّة" الذي أحرز 3 أهداف، منها ثنائية في شباك مريخ نيالا، وهدفه الوحيد والحاسم في شباك الأهلي شندي والذي انتهت عليه المباراة.

ويتعامل بشة وهو لاعب جماهيري ومحبوب بالهلال, مع سباق الهدافين في موسم 2016 بمفهوم ومنهج مختلف وقال ل"":" سعادتي كبيرة بإحراز أهداف وضعتني في سباق الهدافين, ولكنني حقيقة لا أنظر لهذا الأمر من زاوية سباق هدافين، فعملي الأول هو مساعدة الفريق على تحقيق الإنتصارات وهذا هو الأهم، ولكن لا مانع من دخول سباق الهدافين ولكن ليس على حساب نتائج الفريق، بل إحراز أهداف تساعد الفريق على الاستمرار في طريق الإنتصارات الذي يسير عليه الآن".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاميروني بابا يوقف زحف الخرطوم في الدوري السوداني





كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أصاب المهاجم الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا طموحات الصدارة لفريق الخرطوم في مقتل، حينما أحرز هدفا حاسما أنقذ به فريقه الأهلي الخرطوم من خسارة كانت محتملة من الخرطوم الوطني في مباراة ديربي العاصمة السودانية، والتي انتهت بالتعادل 1-1 مساء الثلاثاء بإستاد حليم - شداد ضمن الأسبوع الثامن للبطولة.

وتقدم الغاني رزاق كريم بهدف السبق للخرطوم في الدقيقة 74، وحقق الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا التعادل للأهلي في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل المحتسب.

وتنبع قيمة هدف بابا في كونه جاء من لاعب معار من الخرطوم الوطني للأهلي.

وشهد الشوط الأول أداءا متوترا من لاعبي الفريقين في وقت كان فيه الخرطوم الوطني افضل في الجانب الهجومي عن طريق عاطف خالد وعبد السلام الذي سدد في الدقائق الأولى كرة قوية حولها أكرم الهادي سليم لركنية.

وبالمقابل نجح فريق الأهلي في السيطرة على وسط الملعب عن طريق خليفة ومجاهد عباس، ولكن هجوم الأهلي بقيادة محمد موسى وقع تحت سيطرة تامة من مدافعي الخرطوم.

وفي الشوط الثاني اضاع محمد موسى فرصة هدف من انفراد حينما إستغل تمريرة خاطئة من المدافع صلاح نمر وتوغل داخل الصندوق ولكنه سدد بتتهور في الدقيقة 48، وبعدها بدقيقة رد عليه الغاني رزاق بتسديدة أرضية خطيرة مرت جوار القائم الأيمن.

وكاد زاهد حسين أن يتقدم للأهلي من فرصة مؤكدة استمات دفاع الخرطوم وحارس مرماه عادل عبد الرسول في تشتيتها من داخل الست ياردات.

ودخل كل من معاذ القوز والأوغندي بيرونجي في الخرطوم, فأصبح الخرطوم أخطر وأسرع وكاد بيرونجي أن يحرز هدفا حين لعب كرة أرضية لحظة خروج الحارس أكرم لكن المدافع وضاح أبعد الكرة من خط المرمى تماما منقذا فريقه من هدف محقق في الدقيقة 66

وتفوق الخرطوم الوطني بسرعة تحول لاعبيه للهجوم وشعر الأهلي بالضغط الشديد، حتى نجح الغاني في تسجيل الهدف الأول من ركلة حرة مباشرة في الدقيقة 74.

وبعد 3 دقائق كاد عاطف خالد أن يضاعف النتيجة للخرطوم ولكن كرته العالية المرسلة نحو المرمى الخالي مرت جوار القائم.

وفي الوقت القاتل من المباراة وعلى عكس مجريات اللعب، قاد أحمد الجعلي صانع ألعاب الأهلي هجمة مرتدة سريعة مررها في قلب دفاع الخرطوم ليخطفها إسماعيلا بابا ويستدير ويضع الكرة في المرمىن محرزاً هدف تعادل غالي إنتهت عليه المباراة. 

وبتلك النتيجة ابتعد الخرطوم الوطني عن الصدارة التي شارك فيها المريخ والهلال لشهر كامل، وأصبح رصيده 20 نقطة وهو أول تعادل له بعد الفوز في 5 مباريات، بينما رفع الأهلي الخرطوم رصيده إلى 9 نقاط.

وبعد المباراة قال التونسي منير بن محمد المدير الفني لفريق الأهلي الخرطوم ل"" أنه إستخدم عقل لاعبيه وعلم النفس الرياضي كاستراتيجية لمواجهة الخرطوم وأضاف:" أنا راض تماما عن النتيجة والآداء"

أما المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني كويسي أبياه الغاني فقد تحسر على النتيجة وأبدى حزنه لفقدان فريقه ميزة مشاركة المريخ والهلال صدارة الترتيب وأضاف:" فقدنا السيطرة على منطقة الوسط بسبب مشكلة تراجع ميزة أطراف الدفاع".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برشلونة يقسو على الارسنال بهدفين 

تمكن برشلونة من تحقيق فوز هام على الآرسنال في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما  في ذهاب الدور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال آوروبا بهدفين دون رد حملا توقيع ميسي .

فقد بدأت المباراة برغبة من برشلونة في تسجيل الهدف الأول لكن الآرسنال  تصدى لمحاولة البلوجرانا بينما تحصل مونريال على بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة  السادسة بعد تدخله على راكتيتش ليحاول بعدها المدفعجية تشكيل خطورة على  مرمى برشلونة بامتلاكه للكرة لكنه لم يتمكن من ذلك في البداية لتتغير  الصورة بعد ذلك بتهديد الآرسنال لمرمى برشلونة فعليا عن طريق تشامبرلين لكن  شتيجن تصدى للكرة ليحاول بعدها الآرسنال من جديد لكن ماسكيرانو وشتيجن  تمكنا من التعامل مع المحاولات بينما اتيحت فرصة لميسي من ركلة حرة في  الدقيقة الخامسة والثلاثين لكنها لم تسفر عن أهداف لينتهي الشوط الأول  بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين .

ويبدأ الشوط الثاني مع فرصة مميزة لبرشلونة للتسجيل لكن نيمار يطمع في  تسجيل الهدف مما يجعل الكرة تضيع ليحاول الآرسنال بعدها تسجيل الهدف الأول  لكن شتيجن يعود للتألق من جديد في الزود عن مرماه ليحاول بعدها سواريز  ونيمار التقدم لبرشلونة لكن ذلك لم يتح حتى تمكن ميسي من تسجيل الهدف الأول  في الدقيقة الـ 71 من عمر المباراة بعد سيمفونية مميزة من ثلاثي الهجومي  البرشلوني لتتوالى بعدها محاولات برشلونة حيث نجح ليو في تسجيل الهدف  الثاني في الدقيقة الـ 83 بعد حصوله على ركلة جزاء عن طريق فلاميني بينما  حول نيمار تسجيل هدف ثالث لبرشلونة لكنه لم ينجح في ذلك لتنتهي المباراة  بثنائية دون رد لصالح البلوجرانا .

اهداف المباراة :

<strong><font color="#FF0000" size="5"><font size="6"><font color="darkred">




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايرن ميونخ ويوفنتوس يتعادلان بهدفين لكل في مواجهة مثيرة

خرجت مباراة اليوفينتوس وبايرن ميونيخ في ذهاب الدور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال آوروبا بلا غالب ولا مغلوب حيث حسمها التعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لكل فريق .

فقد بدأت المباراة بمحاولة من قبل البايرن لتسجيل الهدف الأول حيث حاول فيدال التسجيل لكن بوفون تصدى لتلك المحاولة لتليها فرصة لليفاندوفيسكي بينما تعامل معها بارزالي ليحاول بعدها ديبالا وماندزوكيتش بفرصة على مرمى البايرن لكنها لم تعرف طريقها للشباك ليحاول بعدها كوستا للبايرن من جديد ولكن دون الوصول للمرمى بينما اتيحت بعدها فرصة لمولر كادت أن تكون الهدف الأول للبايرن لكنه لم يتمكن من تسجيلها لتتوالى محاولات البايرن حيث حاول روبين بدوره التسجيل لكنه لم ينجح في ذلك وتصدى ماركيزيو لمحاولة جديدة من البايرن وسط تحية من مشجعي السيدة العجوز حتى اتيحت الفرصة للتسجيل عن طريق مولر في الدقيقة الثالثة والأربعين ليودعها الشباك ولينتهي الشوط بتقدم البايرن على اليوفينتوس .

ويبدأ الشوط الثاني بمحاولات من البايرن لتعزيز هدف التقدم حيث سجل روبين الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 56 لتتصعب الأمور على اليوفينتوس الذي يحاول بشراسة البحث عن الهدف الأول والذي يسجله ديبالا في الدقيقة 63 من عمر المباراة لتتوالى بعدها محاولات اليوفينتوس حيث تمكن ستورارو من التعادل لليوفينتوس في الدقيقة الـ 76 ليواصل الفريقين محاولة تسجيل هدف التقدم حتى نهاية المباراة بالتعادل الإيجابي 

اهداف المباراة 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف
الممتاز والحظ سلاح القمة للبطولة الافريقية

âک† من حسن حظ أنديتنا المشاركة أفريقيا وخاصة العملاقين أنهما يستهلان مشوارهما في شهر مارس أي بعد حوالي 10 أسابيع على إنطلاقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز مما يتيح للفريقين فرصة للإعداد والإحتكاك الجيد والتحضير لإستحقاقات الدور الأول في رابطة الأبطال والذي سيكون صعبا بكل المقاييس وفقا لمعطيات حسابية واضحة تتعلق بالكرة فقط وخالية من أي عاطفة حمراء كانت أم زرقاء وهذه المقاييس تتمثل في الوضع الفني لكلا الطرفين حيث لا يوجد إستقرار لا هنا ولا هناك والوضع ينافس نفسه في السوء فإن تحدثنا ضاربين المثل بالمريخ وقلنا أنه أفضل من حيث الفترة الزمنية التي قضاها  خليفة الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيماييل على دفة القيادة الفنية والتي لا تزيد عن الثلاثة أشهر فإننا نجد أن الأحمر غارق في بحر من المشاكل أبرزها الغيابات العديدة للاعبين الأساسيين بداعي الإصابة مما جعل الفريق يلعب بتشكيلة بعيدة كل البعد عن التوليفة الأساسية المعروفة حيث يخوض كل مباراة بتشكيلة مختلفة عن سابقتها مما جعل الفريق أشبه بحقل التجارب حيث لم يسلك درب ال ( Team work ) حتى اللحظة وغياب عامل الإنسجام هذا جعل الأداء متأرجحا بين الإجادة مثلما حدث ليلة لقاء الأمير البحراوي والنيل شندي أو الفوز المصحوب بالأداء الباهت كالذي جرى في لقاءه بالأمل العطبراوي وإستشراء الإصابات بهذه الطريقة بات يشكل هاجسا كبيرا وخطر داهم على المريخ المجابه بتحدي فريق واري وولفز النيجيري العنيد .
âک† أما الطرف الآخر للقمة السودانية الهلال نجده يعاني من  عدم إستقرار التدريب بعد ذهاب مدربه التونسي الكوكي ومن بعده الفرنسي كافالي ثم التعاقد مع المصري طارق العشري والذي لم يدير حتى الآن أي مباراة للهلال من دكة البدلاء وعليه لا يمكن الحديث عن حظوظ للهلال أفريقيا في ظل هذه الظروف المعقدة لأن البطولة ستنطلق قبل أن يتعرف العشري على مقدرات لاعبيه .
âک† في المريخ الوضع رهين بعودة المصابين وبالذات العناصر التي كانت دائمة المشاركة مع غارزيتو في الموسم المنقضي وساهمت في تحقيق النتائج الباهرة في دوري الأبطال وأخص سالمون وراجي والمدينة وعلاء الدين لينتظر بعد ذلك قدرات وشطارة مدربه البلجيكي في التعامل مع البطولة الأفريقية خصوصا وأن معسكر العام الحالي لم يكن بذات التميز الذي كان عليه في الموسم السابق والذي أقيم بكامل عدد اللاعبين وإمتد لشهر ونصف بكل من القاهرة والدوحة ولعب من خلاله الأحمر مباريات تجريبية مميزة جدا شكلت زادا جيدا للفريق ظهرت نتائجه في مشواره القاري .
âک† لكل ذلك نرى أن تقدم العملاقين في المنافسة الافريقية مرهون بالحظ أكثر منه بالواقع ببساطة لأن الفريقين قد غيرا الأجهزة الفنية التي وصلت بهما لمرحلة نصف النهائي وإستعاضا عنها بمدربين جدد يتوقف نجاحهما على الحظ والتوفيق إن حضر الحظ ربما تقدمنا للأمام وإلا فكل شئ سيؤول إلى خروج مبكر وعندها لا يلقى اللوم إلا على السياسات الإدارية الخاطئة التي أدمنت ضرب الإستقرار الفني بتغيير المدربين الشماعة الأشهر لكل إخفاق يلازم أنديتنا ومع ذلك تنتظر النتائج المميزة بعد أن تهدم أهم أركانها وهو إستمرار المدربين لإستكمال مشاريعهم الفنية مع أنديتنا .

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تغريدة واتساب 
معاذ ابومؤيد
اعلام المريخ واقف محلك سر

منذ انتشار الصحف الرياضيه بكثافه في الفتره الماضيه انتشرت الصحف المريخيه  واصبحت الرقم الاول في التوزيع وهذا يعني ان الجماهير المريخيه هي جماهير  ذات وزن وثقل لذلك كانت الصحف المريخيه الاوسع انتشار وكانت الصحف السياسيه  تتسابق لامتلاك الاقلام المريخيه لاعمده في صحفهم حتي يساهمو في التوزيع  لكن لم تستفيد الاقلام المريخيه من هذا الزخم وابتعدت كثير عن قضايا المريخ
لو الدفاع في الملعب يبدا بالهجوم من المفترض ان ينطلق الدفاع عن القضايا  المريخيه من الاعمده المريخيه والعناوين الرئيسيه للصحف المريخيه
ظلت الجماهير المريخيه في حاله ترقب لتلك الاقلام ومقارعه الاعلام الازرق لكن اقلامنا ظلت بعيده جدا من هموم وقضايا المريخ 
وحتي هموم مشجعي المريخ بعيده عن الاقلام المريخيه
هناك بعض الاعمده والكتاب يتناولون القضايا علي استحياء
لاتوجد عناوين قويه تتصدر الصحف تتحدث عن المريخ وهناك اكتر من قضيه تشغل الشارع المريخي 
لاادري هل تنتظر الاقلام المريخيه الاخبار فقط لنشرها في الصحف ام ماذا لماذا تلك الصحف تخاف الدخول في قضايانا بشكل مباشر 
جماهير المريخ تنتظر منكم الكثير الوقوف في نفس المحطه طال كثيرا
والمريخ يعاني ودفاعكم ضعيف ياصحافه المريخ
الجماهير حاسه بالضعف منكم تجاه قضاياها 
حصلو الركب وصحصحو معانا حبه
عايزين عناوين واعلام يكون مصادم ومحافظ علي حقوقنا 
خلو الرومانسيه والصفويه 
الناس لبست ثوب الشفتنه منتظراكم ومعاها لبس 
خمسه عشان الوقت الان وقت الاعلام وقت الصوت المسموع 
التحيه لبعض الكتاب لكن لاعزاء للبقيه 
زمنا دا زمن صوتك عالي تاخد حقك صوتك واطي ومحترم تضيع وسط الزحام وتضيع زي ضياع الطاسه الضائعه
ماتخلو الجماهير ترمي طوبتكم وبدل الاشاده تنالو الامتعاض وصدقوني لو جماهير المريخ زعلت من زول مابترحم
عشان كده ايد علي ايد تجدع بعيد
ماتغردو خارج السرب
والاخبار متناوله للجميع في القروبات يعني قصه نقل الاخبار في الصحف مابتخدم قضيه
وصحف التحليل الفني وصحف الصفوه وصحف خاليه من قضايانا ماعايزنها
عايزين صحف مصحصه وصحف شفوووت 
الكتابه الناعمه عمرها ماخدمت قضيه

ختاما
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله

ونحن علي المدرج ونتفرج عايزين نمسك الجريده ونحن شايفين عناوين تسر العين وتخدم الكيان 
الواحد يمسك الجريده ويحس انو الصحفي جنبو في المدرج بقلمو
ويقرا العنوان وهو حاسي نفسو كاتب العنوان







شكرا استاذ معاذ  لم تقل الا الحقيقة المجردة الموجوده فى عالم صحف المريخ وما ينتظره الجماهير من هذه الصحافة  .... يا ريت اى صحفى مريخى يراجع ما يكتبه على ضوء المنظور فى الوسط الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ

ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﺑﺼﺪﺩ ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ الخرطوم لمتابعه حاله ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﺴﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﻋﻼﺝ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺸﻒ ﺧﺎﻝ ﻭﻭﻋﺪ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻝ .( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بابا ل"كووورة": توقعت الهدف الحاسم في الخرطوم الوطني



كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

أعرب الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا مهاجم أهلي الخرطوم السوداني عن سعادته الكبيرة بعد تسجيله هدف التعادل لفريقه في الوقت القاتل من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني مشيرا إلى أنه توقّع تسجيل هدف خلال اللقاء.

وحسم التعادل الإيجابي بنتيجة 1-1 ديربي العاصمة السودانية بين أهي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما أمس الثلاثاء في الجولة الخامسة من عمر الدوري السوداني.

وقال بابا في تصريحات خاصة لـ"": "كنت أتوقع إحراز هدف في مباراة الديربي، ولكن الرقابة كانت شديدة من جانب مدافعي الخرطوم الوطني، إلا أنني استطعت الإفلات وتسجيل الهدف في الوقت بدل الضائع".

وأضاف "هذا الهدف له قيمة كبيرة بالنسبة لي حيث أنه أنقد الفريق من الخسارة في مباراة الديربي الصعبة، كما أنه جاء بعد تقدم الخرطوم الوطني وتلك وضعية صعبة جدا".

يذكر أن المهاجم الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا لعب 6 أشهر في الخرطوم الوطني, ولكن تمت إعارته لأهلي الخرطوم في نهاية الموسم الماضي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟ 
حسن محمد حمد
ويستمر الرهان . علي رقم شباك جمال..

â–ھ بهدفين ..للاسكوارار..المالي ..الموهوب ..مامادو تراوري .مزق بهما شباك امل عطبرة..نجح كبير البلد الاحمر ..في توسيع الفارق بينه ..وبين ملاحقه الازرق [المدعوم]..الي تسع نقاط حسوما ..وهذا ..لمعلومية كارهي ايمال لاسباب عاطفية ذاتية ..وخاصة .. لم تتحقق للمريخ ..منذ انشاء دوري {الحكام } السوداني الممتاز ..
â–ھهدفان ..يؤكدان ..دقة كل حرف كتبناه هنا ..وفي اي مكان آخر ..عن اهمية استمرارية المالي [الجلاد]..ولو علي حساب اي اسم آخر ...فالمالي الجلاد .. استرايكر ..من كوكب آخر ..يستعصي علي منافسي الاحمر في كل اندية القارة السوداء ..التوافر علي شبيه له ..
â–ھهدف علي الاقل ..لمامادو ..م€ٹعلي الاقلم€‹..في كل مباراة ..او هدفين ..رغم ان وسط الفريق وطرفه الايسر .. يعانيان شللا رعاشا ...لا شفاء منه ..
â–ھهدفان .للفتي [اب زند احمر].مامادو.في.كل معركة ..والاحمر ..يعارك خصومه كلهم ..المباشرين داخل الملعب ..وهم ..ال11 لاعب ..وثلاثي التحكيم بمهامهم المجربة لعشرين عاما ..او تزيد ..والازرق ..وانصاره و[ازياله] في كل بقاع الدنيا ..
â–ھهدفان ..كل يوم ..ولا صانع العاب قادر علي اداء الدور ..منذ ان نجح [نافذو التكسب ..والسمسرة والكوميشن ]..في اقناع الاخ [الطيبان] امير دامر او استغلال عدم ادراك ايمال للخلفيات السايكولوجية التي خلفتها سياسات السمسار الفرنسي الفاسد غرزة..في نفوس نجومه بافساد مزاج الموهبة الغانية الفذة ..اوكراه ..بتصفيته معنويا باستبدال غريب جدا ..جدا ..في مباراة الرابطة التي فك شفرة تكتلها الدفاعي بتمريرة طولية [لوب] انكليزية ..بالسنتيمتر ..لتراوري ..وبعد ذلك تغييبه ..دون اي مبرر ..فني مقبول مطلقا ..وقطعا ..تأثر نفسيا ..وفنيا ..ليتحدث الناس عن تدني مستواه ..؟؟؟؟؟
â–ھهدفان ..كل مشاركة ..ورئيس المريخ اسامة ونسي ..بلحمه وشحمه ..و وعوده ..التي لا تمطر ابدا ..
â–ھ اعود لعطاء المالي ..الموهوب ..والذي ليس في مأمن هو الآخر من اراء العاطفة الرهاقية ..للذين باعوا المريخ للفرنسي الفاسد وسجلوه باسمه ..لان نجاحه يثبت غباء ووسخ الفرنسي ..لاؤكد ان كتابات مثل ..انانية ..غرور ..استهتار.. لا تليق بمنهجية النقد ..باي حال ..
â–ھما يقدمه الفتي ..مامادو ..الان ..يستوجب ..الاعجاب ..الاعزاز ..التصفيق ..والمساندة الصلبة ..الدائمة .. متالقا ..او في برج نحسه ..فقط لا غير ..هذا مطلوب من المريخاب بحق ..فقط ..وليس من حملة اكثر من وجه ..ولون ..وانتماء ..من المندسين ..او المدسوسين ..او الذين جاءوا للمريخ هربا من عقدهم الذاتية .. او لازجاء فراغ لا ملء له ..علي حسابه.. او بحثا عن المجد والشهرة ..
â–ھصدارة ..عرق جبين ..ودماء شريفة ..وبذل نبيل ..وهناك من يقوده ..التطاول ..او الجهل ..الي مقارنة بين الثريا الحمراء ..وناس كاريكا بلنتات ..ومكسيم صفارات ..والاقبح ان هناك من يشتم ايمال ونجومه ..باسم مصلحة المريخ ..بالله..؟؟
â–ھضحكت ..وانا اتابع ..تعابير افلاطونية بالغة السذاجة ..تتكرر في كل مباراة للمريخ ..وهي علي شاكلة ..المريخ فاز لكن كورة زي الزفت ..اداء سئ .. فلان يستحق الشطب ..مدرب فاشل ..حليل غارزيتو ..و..و...و...
â–ھمن اين يأتي ..هؤلاء . .؟
وما هو نوع الرياضة التي تعاطاها هؤلاء [الفابيانيون] الجدد ..ان صحت التسمية ..؟؟
لان كرة القدم التي يتحدثون عنها ..ليست موجودة علي ارض الواقع ..مطلقا ..لا في البرازيل ..ولا الارجنتين ..ولا اوروبا ..علي الاطلاق ..
لا توجد كرة قدم يكسبها الفريق بنتيجة عشرين صفرا ..ولا توجد مباراة لا يرتكب فيها اخطاء ..ولا توجد مباريات لا تعرف اخفاقات ..ولا توجد مباريات يدخلها اي فريق وهو متقدم بهدفين قبل ان تبدأ ..
â–ھواضح ان كثيرين من من ينتقدون الفريق الاحمر ..تعلموا كرة القدم عبر ..مسلسل كابتن ماجد الكارتوني الاطفالي ..ولذا يطالبون نجوم المريخ ..ان يقدموا لهم ..ما ترسخ في لا وعيهم الاطفالي عن كرة القدم الكارتونية ..!!!!
â–ھوفعلا ..من يحمل صورة كابتن ماجد .. لن يرضي بما يقدمه ..ناس تراوري ..حتي لو ماتوا داخل الملعب ..
وقديما قالوا ..(سجم البعرف ..مع الما بعرف) ..
=
اجراس متفرقة =
=
â–ھتواصلت عذرية شباك ..الاخطبوط الاحمر ..جمال سالم ..محافظا علي رقمه القياسي ..الذي اكدنا ان نجوم الادوار الدفاعية بالكشف الاحمر ..اقدر علي تكراره ..واعادة اسطورة هدف (ود ابليس) ..الذي كسر رقم استمر ل17 مباراة في الدوري ..وها هو جمال سالم يمضي بثبات في تكراره ..
â–ھالهدفان ..في مرمي المريخ .. هزا شباك ..محمد مصطفي ..وهو لم يكن من الاسماء التي حددناها في الرهان ..
â–ھطرد جمال سالم ..مخطط ..تم تنفيذه رغم انف قانون التحكيم ..لان الاعداء يعلمون ان سالم ..نقطة قوة حمراء ..لا شبيه لها .. لكن من يقول لابناء البيت الذين يهاجمونه ..بزرائع مضحكة كل صباح ..
â–ھمضحك ..ان يهرع كل الاعلام الازرق لمحاكاتنا حتي في تقديرنا لتكرار ..الرقم ..(الكلين شيت) ..انهم يتحدثون عن (نظافة شباك مكسيم )..والصحيح ان تستبدل كلمة مكسيم ..ب(تحكيم)..لتكتسب المصداقية المطلوبة ..هااااااكم هيثم النور..دا
â–ھالاداء ..يتطور ..والنتائج ..تحدث عن نفسها ..ولله الحمد ..فعلام يبكي هؤلاء ..ولماذا ..؟؟
â–ھ.ايطاليا كلها ترقص ..لانها خرجت بنقطة علي ارضها ..من مباراتين في اقصائيات ال16 الاوربية لبطليها روما واليوفي..وناس ابوالهل يدبجون مليون قصيدة لانتصارات بائسة ..يحققها عبدالباسط وشانتير ...والفواضل ..وكركة ..و..و..ليش معني نحنا ..؟؟؟حتي الانتصارات المتتالية ..والصدارة ..والجدارة ...لا زال هناك ..من يشتم ..ويسب .. و...و...ليه...؟؟
â–ھكاني مديون للعذاب ..؟؟ هل كان [الحوت] يقصد المريخ الذي طالما عشقه بجنون لا يضاهي ..؟؟
â–ھسبحان الله ..!!!!
=
آخر الاجراس
=
ليس في الامكان افضل مما كان
â–ھ كل المريخاب . بل كل خصوم المريخ ..والد اعدائه ..يتابعون ..انتصارات الاحمر ..البلجيكي الرائحة والطعم ..بانبهار ..وحسد ..وتوتر كبير..
â–ھوالادلة علي قفا من يشيل ...
â–ھتحريض الاندية التابعة ..[الازيال].. علي تجهيز شكاواها ..قبل اي مباراة .. يؤكد ان خبراء كرة القدم هناك ..يدركون ان فرصتهم في تدمير المواهب المريخية و[فرملة] نمو فرقة الرعب الحمراء قد ضاعت مع انهاء عقد الفرنسي البياع ..وان قرارات الاتحاد ...مثل جسر شيبون ..و تعطيل الوك ..واعادة البرمجة مائة مرة .. وادوار ناس حسب الله والطريفي وهيثم النور وعبدالباسط تمشيطية .. لن تكفي هذه المرة ..
â–ھان عدم قبول مرمي المريخ لاي هدف حتي من تسلل ..في وجود جمال سالم ..رغم كل التغييرات ..وضغوط التحكيم .. والبلطجة داخل وخارج الملاعب.. لا يبشر الا . بالرعب الاحمر الذي يجعل اسنان كل العرضة الزرقاء تصطك فرقا وخوفا ..وهذا يحدث الان ..هناك ..
â–ھولذا ..لا يجدون سوي الحرب النفسية ..فينشط اعلامهم في تحريض الازيال ..و تزويد ..مندسيهم وسط مدرجاتنا ..والسوشيال ميديا الحمراء..لنتأثر بكما يدسونه من اراء مسمومة ..ونردد هرائهم الغبي .. لنهز نجومنا نفسيا ..ونربك خبيرنا البلجيكي ..ونمنحهم بايدينا ..ما عجزت عنهم كل ..اسلحتهم ..المشروعة ..والمحرمة ..
â–ھلكن ..لعلم الجميع ..نحن المريخاب ..اولاد كبير ارض النيلين ..والنخيل ..والفراشات ..نعرف تماما ..ماهية كرة القدم .. ونعلم ان ما يحدث الان بالعرضة الجنوبية الحمراء..مخاض ميلاد فريق عظيم ..فقط يحتاج ..وقفة رجال حارة ..بعشقون الاحمر ..مستعدون لمؤازرته وسنده حتي الموت ..فلن يأتي المجد دون صبر ..ودأب ..وتضحيات
â—ڈ نحن راضون جدا ..عن نجومنا ..ومدربنا .. و وسعداء جدا ..لاننا في الصدارة ..بجدارة ..لا يد فيها لعبدالباسط ..ولا كركة ..و لا شانتير ..ولا لشقيق مدير الكرة بتاعنا ..اي راية لها علينا اي جميل ..يا كردنة ..
â–ھبس الما عاجبو ..خليه ..يشجع كابتن (ماجد)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العشري يقود الهلال السوداني في اختبار صعب أمام مريخ كوستي

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

تحظى مواجهة الهلال ومضيفه مريخ كوستي، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع السابع من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز، باهتمام خاص لدى المتابعين والمراقبين، خاصة جمهور الأول.

ويأتي الاهتمام بالمباراة التي ستقام بمدينة كوستي جنوب السودان عصر الأربعاء، لسببين، أولهما أنها المباراة الرسمية الأولى للمصري طارق العشري، المدير الفني الجديد للهلال، وثانيهما الفوز المعنوي والمهم والكبير الذي حققه مريخ كوستي الأسبوع الماضي على الأهلي شندي القوي 4-2.

وسيجد المدرب طارق العشري مطالب بتحقيق فوز سريع، في بداية مسيرته مع الهلال، ولكن تبدو المهمة صعبة من واقع ظهور مريخ كوستي الجيد في مباراتيه الآخيرتين، فقد كان يستحق التعادل على أقل تقدير مع مريخ نيالا الوافد الجديد ولكنه حكم المباراة ألغى له هدفًا صحيحًا، إلى جانب أنه خسر بركلة جزاء، بينما فاز على الأهلي شندي بقوة.

ويعد العشري محظوظا، لتوافر فترة إعداد جيدة قبل المواجهة المرتقبة، إضافة إلى أنه أتيحت له فرصة مشاهدة الفريق في مباراته مع الرابطة، في نفس الملعب، وهو ما أشار إليه العشري في مؤتمره الصحفي الثلاثاء.

وتتشابه بداية العشري مع الهلال مع التونسي نبيل الكوكي الذي وجد نفسه يبدأ مع الهلال من ذات المدينة، ولكن مع فريق الرابطة وفاز 1-0، بينما تابع العشري الفريق أمام الرابطة وفاز الهلال 2-0.

وبدأ العشري عمله بالهلال بمعالجة ومضاعفة الجانب البدني للاعبين، ودخل الفريق في تدريبات تكتيكية مكثفة، وغادر إلى مدينة كوستي صباح الثلاثاء، وسيخوض تدريبا ختاميا بملعب المباراة.

ويتوقع أن يكوّن التشكيل من: الكاميروني ماكسيم في المرمى، والثنائي عمار الدمازين والغاني ابيكو في الدفاع، وفي الوسط المدافع الغاني نيلسون، وفي صناعة الهجوم واللعب يشارك العاجي شيخ موكورو ونزار حامد وأطهر الطاهر"بشة"، وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا وولاء الدين "وليد الشعلة وصلاح الجزولي".

ويحتل الفريق الأزرق الترتيب الثاني برصيد 19 نقطة بفارق مباراة عن المريخ المتصدر ب22 نقطة.

صاحب الأرض، مريخ كوستي أكبر دوافعه، إلحاق الخسارة بالهلال خاصة وانه رفض الخسارة أمامه في الموسم الماضي، كما ان لاعبيه يواجهون تحديا من نوع آخر هو تسابقهم للوصول لشباك الحارس ماكسيم الذي لم يستقبل مرماه أي هدف في كل المباريات الست السابقة.

وجمع مريخ كوستي نقاط من فوزه في مباراتين على الأهلي مدني 1-0 ثم لاحقا على الأهلي شندي بينما خسر 4 مباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي المريخ يؤكد عدم وقوعه في اخطاء ومشاركة النعسان صحيحة



اكد  اللواء مدني الحارث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ان النادي متأكد تماماً من  قانونية مشاركة لاعبه خالد النعسان سواء امام الاهلي الخرطوم أو الامل  عطبرة في أعقاب تقديم الناديين بشكوي في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب ..  واشار ان المريخ نادي كبير ولا يمكن ان يقع في مثل هذه الاخطاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفتح باب التفاوض مع (حمدون )الامل

فتح نادي المريخ العاصمي خط التفاوض مع محمد الرشيد الظهير الايمن للامل عطبرة من اجل الانتقال للمريخ في يونيو
وذلك على حسب ما جاء في صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء وقالت الصحيفة ان محي الدين عبد التام نائب الامين العام واللواء شقاق عقدو جلسة مع اللاعب في داخل غرفة الملابس باستاد المريخ عقب المباراة
حيث اكد الثنائي رغبة ناديهم في الاستعانه بجهود اللاعب وقد وافق اللاعب بدوره على الانتقال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان يرفض (الطرف)

تمسك رمضان عجب، متوسط الميدان بفريق المريخ باللعب في وسط الملعب، ورفض  شغل وظيفة الطرف خلال الموسم الكروي الحالي، حيث حرص عجب على عقد جلسة من  المدير الفني البلجيكي لوك إيمال صارحه خلالها بأنه لايرغب في العودة  لمكانه الطبيعي بوسط الميدان، كاشفاً له أنه لعب في هذه الخانة خلال الموسم  الماضي نسبة للظروف التي يمر بها الفريق، وللفراغ الذي ضرب هذه الخانة،  ولكن لايوجد سبب في الوقت الحالي يجبره على اللعب بمركز الظهير الأيمن في  وجود لاعبين متخصصين في هذه الخانة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال ينفي إيقاف عبد اللطيف بوي

علمت (كورة سودانية) ان مسئولي دائرة الكرة بنادي الهلال اكدوا عدم إيقاف مدافع الفريق عبد اللطيف بوي وعدم مشاركته امام المريخ بكوستي عصر اليوم حسب ما تم تداولة بإيقاف اللاعب ونيله لثلاث انذارات ..حيث اشارت دائرة الكرة الهلالية ان اللاعب سيشارك بصورة عادية في المباراة.



*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلموا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحداث مؤسفة في ديربي الخرطوم والإعتداء علي طاقم التحكيم



خاص : سبورت أون لاين

ديربي الخرطوم هي المباريات التي تجمع بين الخرطوم الوطني والاهلي الخرطوم فهي مباراة لا تقل عن مباريات القمة بين الهلال والمريخ عند جمهور الفريقين .

دائما ما تكون علي صفيح ساخن بالندية والإثارة ، فمباراة الامس التي جمعة الفريقين شهدت أحداث مؤسفة بعد نهايتها حيث أعرب الفريقيان عن عدم رضاهم علي طاقة التحكيم الذي أدار اللقاء .

فبعد إطلاق الحكم لصافرة النهاية إندفع نحو عدد من أعضاء الجهاز الفني لفريق الخرطوم وكابتن الفريق نجم الدين عبد الله بيد أن أمن الملاعب حال دون الوصول لطاقم المباراة وفي لحظة خروج الحكم إنهال عليه الجمهور الغاضب وبعد تدخل شرطة العمليات وأمن الملاعب خرج طاقة التحكيم إلي غرف الملابس تحت حماية مشددة

ندعكم مع الصور فهي خير دليل لتعكس ما حدث بالأمس


مساعد المدرب وتظهر علامات الغضب ومحاولة إبعادة من شرطة أمن الملاعب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حداثة يتابع لقاء اï»·مير مدربا جديدا



يصل الخرطوم اليوم ياسر حداثة المدير الفني السابق لأهلي مدني لمتابعة لقاء فريقه الجديد اï»·مير مع مريخ نيالا عصرا بملعب التحرير في الدوري الممتاز وعلم كوورة سودانية أن حداثة سيشرف على تدريبات الفريق إبتداء من الغد.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائي مريخاوي يفاوضون أحد لاعبي الأمل عطبرة داخل غرفة الملابس

الرياضي سبورت .. ذكرت مصادر إعلامية أن نادي المريخ السوداني فتح باب التفاوض مع لاعب الامل عطبرة محمد الرشيد حمدون من اجل الانتقال الي صفوفه في فترة التسجيلات الصيفية المقررة في يونيو القادم .

واضافت المصادر  ان ثنائي مجلس المريخ محي عبد التام واللواء كمال شقاق تحدثا مع اللاعب داخل غرفة الملابس بإستاد المريخ مساء امس الاول عقب مباراة فريقه مع المريخ في الدوري السوداني الممتاز .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه رديفه عصراً

يواجه فريق الكردة بنادي المريخ عصر اليوم الاربعاء فريق الرديف في إطار إستعدادت الفريق الاول مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني يوم الاثنين القادم لحساب الجولة التاسعة من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز .
هذا وقد منح لاعبي الفريق راحه أمس بعد مباراة الامل الاخيرة ، ويعمل الجهاز الفني علي الوقوف علي جاهزية البدلاء والعائدين من الإصابة من خلال مباراة اليوم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
دكتاتور على مين يا ابن النيل

× قال مدرب الهلال القادم الجديد ابن النيل الشقيق طارق العشري ،أنه مدرب دكتاتور في عمله التدريبي ، ولن يسمح بأي تدخل اداري في عمله الفني أبدا أبدا .
× ما قاله المدرب المصري هو حديث أي مدير فني يتقلد الإمور الفنية في ناديه الجديد .
× ومثل هذا القول له اثار ايجابية لدى اللاعبين والجماهير والإعلام ، لأنه يوحي بأن للرجل شخصية قوية نافذة وواثق في مقدراته المتنوعة .
× والذي نعرفه عن أخوتنا وأشقاءنا المصرين الذكاء وقراءة الإمور من كل النواحي ، ومن بعد ذلك يتعاملون معها بفن الممكن المبدع .
× عندما راجعت حديث الكوتش طارق العشري أعجبت جدا ببعضه ، وضحكت كثيرا لقوله أنا دكتاتور ولا أقبل أي تدخل في عملي من جانب الادارة .
× إذا كان طارق العشري صادق في هذا القول ، يبقى علينا أن نشك ونشكك في مدى ذكاءه ، ويصبح ليس له علاقة بالفطنة المصرية بكل تأكيد .
× ألا يعلم طارق العشري أنه أتى ليعمل في ناد ليس له ادارة في الأصل بالشكل المعروف للجميع ؟.
× ألا يعلم هذا الفرعون أن هذا العهد الكسكتاوي منذ أن استلم مقاليد الحكم في النادي الكبير قبل عام ونصف ، فعلوا الأفاعيل في الذين سبقوه في هذا المجال والمجالات الأخرى .
× أين باتريك وأين الكوكي الهارب وأين كافالي وأين فوزي الأسد ، الذي كان يعتبر الهلال حقه بما قدمه ولكن تحت ليل لقى نفسه مثله مثل أي مشجع جاء من واغ الواغ ، أعقل يا رجل .
× إن كنت لا تعرف يا كوتش أين أنت ، فنقول لك أن هذا النادي الأزرق منذ أن الت الإمور للعهد الكسكتاوي الحاكم هذا ، صارت الإمور تدار من وراء ستار وخارج الدار والأسوار .
× لن تجد اداريا واحدا يتدخل في امورك الفنية ، ولكن ستجد أنك أنت المتدخل في الإمور الفنية .
× ستجد أنك أنت الذي تتدخل لتعرف التشكيل والتنظيم والتغيير والتبديل ، وستضطر لتعرف بعض الفنيات ولن تصغى لك الاذان .
× الهلال يا عشري أنت ليس مدربه ، بل ممرنه ومجهزه فقط للأساتذة الكبار ، القاعدين هنااااك .
× أسأل يا عشري المنسق الإعلامي عن الأستاذ الرشيد علي عمر ، واذهب معها لمكتبهما جنوب السكة حديد .
× وهناك احرص على أن تسأل عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة في الشأن الفني ، واصغى للتوجيهات وخط المسار ، وحذاري من الجدال والعناد وركوب الرأس يادرش .
× وخير فعلت يا عشري وأنت تثني على مساعد المدرب البرنس ، لأن من سبقك وأعني كافالي ما في شيئ سقط حجره غير قوله أن هيثم لا يصلح في تدريب كرة القدم .
× إذا كنت تريد البقاء في هذا النادي ، عليك أن تلبس كسكتة وتجلس على خط التماس وتهتم بما يجري في الشريان .
× أرجو أن لا تكرر ثانية كلمة دكتاتور دي مرة أخرى ، دكتاتور على مين .
× ديل ما عندك خبرهم يا عشري ، ديل غيروا خريطة النادي ومسحوا الماضي باستيكة .
× ده هلال جديد لا فيهو أسد لافيهو نقر ولا فضل فيهو نفر من أهل المجد والتأريخ العريض .
× الرأي عندي أن يتم تعين الأخ الرشيد علي عمر ناطقا رسميا باسم هذا المدرب ، حفاظا على تضارب التصريحات ، وتتم الناقصة .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نؤكد ونقول ، مما نراه من تصوير في كرة القدم حولنا ، نكون سذج وفارغين وما جادين عندما نعتمد على تصوير مباريات الدوري الممتاز ، في الحكم على الحالات التحكيمية ، واتحدى أي شخص يستطيع تقييم ركلة جزاء تراوري أمس الأول من خلال الصورة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
الفرقة الحمراء تتحدي كل الظروف ::

حقق المريخ في مباراتة اول امس الاهم وهو يحصد النقاط الثلاثة بهدفين نظيفين وبالتالي ارتفعت حصيلة الزعيم ل22 نقطة في صدارة اندية الممتاز وايضا اعلنت اعتلاء المالي محمد تراوري صدارة الهدافين ب6 اهداف ورغم الغيابات التي حرمت الاحمر من الثنائي الابرز في المقدمة الهجومية بكري المدينة وعنكبة الا ان المقدمة الحمراء كانت هي كلمة السحر في المباراة بتالق الثلاثي تراوري والنعسان وكوفي الذي بداء يستعيد اراضيه والبديل عبده جابر ايضا تالق في الدقائق التي شارك فيها مؤكدا جاهزيتة وهجوم المريخ في هذا الموسم يقوم بدوره كاملا وهو يتكفل باحراز الاهداف وارعاب الخصوم واي فريق يدخل لقائة امام الزعيم يضع الف حساب للمقدمة الهجومية الحمراء التي يصعب ايقافها ومباراة الامس لولا التسرع والشفقة والانانية في بعض الفرص لشهدت اعلي معدل تهديفي في النسخة الحالية للممتاز وربما في لقاءات الفريقين والتاريخ يحفظ للمريخ تغلبه علي الامل للعطبرواي بثمانية اهداف نظيفة بالقلعة الحمراء وهذه المباراة كادت ان تتفوق علي تلك النتيجة التاريخية فالفرص الضائعة الكثيرة كانت كفيلة بتحقيق ذالك

ولم تقتصر الغيابات علي المقدمة الهجومية فقط فخط الوسط ايضا شهد غياب لنجم المحور المتميز علاءالدين يوسف الي جانب غياب النيجيري جابسون سلمون الذي لم يستعيد كامل اراضيه حتي اللحظة وايضا ابتعاد الثنائي اوكرا ( متذبذب المستوي ) والقائد راجي عبدالعاطي عن المشاركة والدفاع حافظ فيه مصعب عمر وعلي جعفر والقائد امير كمال علي مواقعهم مع تغيير علي الطرف الايمن والذي لم يشهد استقرارا منذ اصابة مازن شمس الفلاح ليشارك ضفر قبل ان يخرج مستبدلا لدخول صابر عطرون وجمال سالم يزود عن مرمي المريخ بيقظة وحضور ممتاز رغم ان البعض يري انه اصبح يلعب بثقة زائدة تصنف اقرب للاستهتار… وهذه الغيابات جعلت دائرة المشاركة تتسع وبالتالي الاطمئنان علي جاهزية العديد من العناصر علي قرار مجدي عبداللطيف وعطرون وابراهومة ورمضان عجب العائد من الاصابة وكوفي الذي كان بعيدا عن مستواه وعبده جابر الذي طالب بالفرصة في ظل منافسة شرسة في المقدمة الهجومية الحمراء

واعتلاء المريخ للصدارة رغم التغييرات العديدة التي تشهدها توليفة البلجيكي لوك ايمال في كل مباراة يعد احد اهم المكاسب لان الفرقة الحمراء لم تعد تتاثر بغياب اي لاعب واي تشكيل يضعه البلجيكي يحقق المطلوب مع تصاعد ملحوظ في نسق الاداء للفرقة الحمراء ومباراة اول امس شهدت تنافس قوي بين المريخ وضيفة العطبراوي حسمه الاحمر لصالحة بفضل عزيمة واصرار لاعبيه ومثل هذه المباريات تفيد مشوار الزعيم في البطولة الافريقية وتبعث الطمانينة بان الفرقة الحمراء جاهزة وتتحدي كل الظروف

اكثر وضوحا

افتقد المريخ جهود العقرب وعنكبة فسرعة الثنائي كانت ستزيد من معاناة دفاع الامل الذي ظهر مرتبك واكثر من الاخطاء

مازال التحكييم الحلقة الاضعف في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والكثير من الحالات تشهد بذالك وحكم مباراة المريخ والامل لم يوفق في الكثير من القرارت ولولا مساعده الاول لحرم الزعيم من ركلة الجزاء

علي جعفر يسير في الطريق الصحيح واستطاع ان يستعيد ثقة الجماهير فيه وهو يقدم بثبات ويتطور من مباراة لاخري والصفوة عبرت عن رضاها عن مردوده وعليه ان يواصل علي ذات النهج

البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء عاد في الموعد الذي حدده بالظبط واشرف علي المباراة ورد علي الاعلام الازرق الذي سعي لتاكيد هروبه

مجرد سؤال

المحرش مالو .....؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الحالات الطارئة تجتمع الأحد وترفض شكويي الأهلي والأمل 



تعقد لجنة الحالات الطارئة اجتماعاً مهماً الأحد المقبل للنظر في شكويي الأهلي والأمل ضد المريخ في قانونية مشاركة لاعبه خالد النعسان وتؤكد الصدى أن اللجنة سترفض للأمل والأهلي بناءً على قرار لجنة التسجيلات واعتماداً على موجّهات الفيفا باعتماد تسجيل اللاعبين على حسب العمر المدوّن في جواز اللاعب وطالما أن العمر المدوّن في جواز اللاعب خالد النعسان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(الصدى) تكشف أدق تفاصيل قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين بخصوص ألوك



أبلغ اتحاد الكرة مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رسمياً أمس باعتماد تسجيل اللاعب ألوك أكيج لكنه رهن الخطوة باستخراج الرقم الوطني للاعب أو تغيير هويته إلى محترف أجنبي حتى يصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء، ، وكانت شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة اجتمعت أمس برئاسة أسامة عطا المنان لحسم العديد من الامور العالقة وفي مقدمتها خطاب الفيفا بخصوص اللاعب ألوك أكيج بعد أن اعتمد الفيفا تسجيله للمريخ ورابط محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة المريخ بالخارج في انتظار ما يسفر عنه الاجتماع إلى أن تم إبلاغه بالقرار رسمياً بعد أن شارك في الاجتماع مولانا عبد العزيز شروني مقرر اللجنة وطلبت اللجنة من ممثل المريخ إحضار الرقم الوطني للاعب بعد أن أبلغته بأنها صحّحت مسار ألوك عن المخالفة التي أقدم عليها بالمشاركة مع مريخ كوستي العام الماضي رغم أنه مسجل في كشوفات الملكية واعتمدت فترة إيقاف اللاعب مع المريخ لتصحيح مساره مع غرامة مالية سيدفعها المريخ فور إحضار الرقم الوطني, وزف محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ البشرى السارة للجماهير الحمراء وأشار إلى أن اتحاد الكرة أبلغه عقب انتهاء اجتماع لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بتصحيح مسار اللاعب ألوك وامكانية مشاركته مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية حال إحضار الرقم الوطني والذي سيكمل إجراءات تسجيل اللاعب للأحمر رسمياً وبعدها يستطيع ألوك أن يشارك مع المريخ وأكد عبد التام أن المجلس سيتسلم الرقم الوطني الخاص بألوك في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة حتى يتمكن اللاعب من المشاركة مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة قوية لعنكبة في مران المريخ الصباحي	


عاد المريخ للتدريبات في العاشرة من صباح أمس بعد أن أنجز الفريق المهمة  الصعبة أمام الفهود على أكمل ومنح الجهاز الفني راحة تامة لكل اللاعبين  الذين شاركوا في تلك المباراة وبالتالي لم يشارك في التدريب الصباحي غير  عشرة لاعبين, وكان الجديد في التدريب العودة القوية للمهاجم المرعب محمد  عبد المنعم عنكبة الذي تدرب بصورة طبيعية وشارك في التمارين بالكرة وظهر  بمستوى جيد وغاب بكري المدينة الذي كان منشغلاً بتمارين صالة في فندق  كورانثيا مع زميله المعز محجوب واستمر المران لمدة ساعة وربع ركّز من خلاله  الجهاز الفني على تدريبات اكتساب اللياقة البدنية والتمرير من لمسة واحدة  واللعب الضاغط واُختتم المران بتقسيمة من وسط الملعب شهدت العديد من  الاهداف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجريشة : لن نسمي مدير الكرة قبل البطولة الافريقية وسنواجه رديفنا وبري والوادي

كشف الكابتن ابوجريشة عضو مجلس المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي ان فريقه سيؤدي ثلاث تجارب اعداديه بعد توقف الدوري اما رديفه عصر اليوم وبري الخرطومي بالجمعة والوادي نيالا بالاثنين.
واكد ان ناديه لن يسمي مدير كرة في الوقت الحالي بخلاف ما يتردد الا عقب الفراغ من البطولة الافريقية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه رديفه عصر اليوم     



يواصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمباراته في الممتاز أمام أهلي عطبرة إلى جانب المباراة الأفريقية أمام واري وولفز وسيخوض الأحمر في الخامسة من عصر اليوم بإستاده تجربة إعدادية أمام رديفه بعد أن اجتمع الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالجهاز الإداري للرديف وشدّد على أهمية أداء تلك التجربة وظهور كل اللاعبين بصورة جيدة لأن المدرب البلجيكي يريد ضم ثلاثة عناصر من الفريق الرديف للمشاركة في تدريبات الفريق الأول لتدعيم عدد من الخطوط خاصة الدفاع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
غير الهواة زرقاء الهوى 

o عندما تم تسجيل اللاعب الوك اكيج لمريخ كوستي بصمت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالعشرة على صحة بيانات اللاعب واعتمدت تسجيله دون ان يُطلب بطاقته من اتحاد جنوب السودان.

o شارك اللاعب مع الرهيب دون ان اكتمال إجراءات تسجيله وفق اللوائح و غير الهواة مارست نوم اهل الكهف.

o شارك اللاعب رغم خطأ إجراءات تسجيله ولم يصحح رئيس اللجنة الخطأ و مارس سُباتاً عميقاً.

o تقدمت الرابطة كوستي بشكوى فاكتشفت اللجنة ان مشاركة اللاعب غير قانونية فتحمل مريخ كوستي خطأ اللجنة.

o تحملت كل اندية الممتاز خطأ اللجنة و رئيسها الذي لم يصحح الخطأ لتحدث محاولة نسف الموسم لولا وقفة المريخ القوية في وجه المخربين.

o تحملت الرابطة خطأ اللجنة و لم تعد نفسها جيداً للموسم و شاركت و ينقصها الاعداد و العتاد بسبب خطأ اللجنة.

o صبر مجلس المريخ على تحويل ملف الوك للفيفا رغم ان تسجيل اللاعب اتبع فيه كل الإجراءات الصحيحة و طلب بطاقة اللاعب و بدل ان تكمل غير الهواة تسجيل اللاعب و تترك المريخ يتحمل تبعات ذلك عمدت الى تعطيل التسجيل و الوقوف أمام جمهور المريخ.

o هل يظن أعضاء لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ان كل اهل المريخ لا يعرفون ما يدور خلق الأبواب المغلقة.

o واهم من يظن ان اهل المريخ لا يتابعون ما فعله الاتحاد من حله لكل اللجان و ابقاءه على اللجنة المخطئة و مخطئ من يظن ان ارجاع الملف لهذه اللجنة المخطئة بعد ان أجازه الفيفا لا يجعل من اللجنة عدواً لكل جماهير المريخ.

o تحدث صلاح احمد صالح و الذي غض الطرف عن ركلة جزاء مستحقة في التسعينيات ثم اصبح بقدرة قادر سكرتيراً للجنة الحكام المركزية مطالبا الخبير سيحة بأن يرد عليه في التلفزيون.

o يعلم صلاح الذي لم يحتسب ركلة الجزاء الشهيرة ان زمن البرنامج مخصص للحالات التحكيمية فهل يريد صلاح ان لا يتحدث سيحة عن ما يفعله الحكام من تدخلات تؤثر في نتائج المباريات.

o أتمنى ان لا يستجيب الخبير سيحة للطلب الغريب من صلاح و يواصل في عرض الحالات التحكيمية التي لا يريد صلاح ان تُعرض في التلفزيون.

o أناشد الخبير سيحة ان يبحث في الأرشيف و يستعرض للرياضيين حالة اعتداء احمد النور على المهاجم الخلوق عبد المجيد جعفر و تغاضى عنها صلاح احمد صالح ثم اصبح سكرتيراً للجنة الحكام المركزية.

o العشري أعلن بأنه صاحب القرار و لن يسمح لأحد بالتدخل و الظاهر ان العشري لا يعرف الهلال و لم يسمع بهيثم مصطفى.

o مثل مصري يا العشري يقول : الميه تكدب الغطاس.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻀﻐﻂ ..ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ .. ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻛﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﺧﻄﺎ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ

ﻋﻘﺪ ﻭﻓﺪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﺷﻘﺎﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺷﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺅﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﻪ ﺑﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺼﺤﺔ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺒﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻋﻮﻗﺒﺔ ﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﻗﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﺼﺤﺔ ﺗﺴﺠﻞ ﺍﻻﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺣﻪ ﻭﻫﻲ ( ﺍﻟﺘﺠﻨﻴﺲ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺮﺍﺝ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻛﺎﺟﻨﺒﻲ ) ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺷﻘﺎﻕ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﻨﻴﺲ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻻﺣﺎﻧﺐ ﺑﺎﺧﻼﺀ ﺧﺎﻧﺘﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻓﻀﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻛﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عملية جديدة لسالمون واللاعب يحتاج لشهر للعودة إلى الملاعب     



طمأن اللواء كمال شقاق مساعد الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس الجماهير الحمراء على موقف الإصابات وسط نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وتوقع أن يصبح المريخ منطقة خالية من الإصابات عندما ينتقل الأحمر لخوض أول مباراة له في دوري الأبطال أمام واري وولفز النيجيري, وأشار شقاق إلى أن سالمون سيجري عملية خفيفة مؤكداً أن اللاعب سيعود في الغالب في غضون شهر من الآن , وقال شقاق إنهم قدموا طلباً رسمياً لاتحاد الكرة لتأجيل مباراة أهلي عطبرة التي ستقام في السادس من مارس حتى يتمكن المجلس من توفير معسكر خارجي لفريق الكرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
العشري.. لن يستمر طويلاً مع الهلال،!!


* كان المصري طارق العشري المدير الفني للهلال، صريحاً للغاية، وهو يتحدث  في مواجهته الأولى، للإعلام الأزرق، عن عدم قبوله التدخل الإداري في عمله  الفني، وأنه يحذر كل من تسول له نفسه ذلك، حتى ولو كان رئيس الهلال أشرف  الكاردينال، وأن مصيره هو الرحيل عن الهلال حال تدخل أي فرد في عمله.
* لم يقل العشري ذلك من فراغ، حيث بدا واضحاً أنه على علم بكل التفاصيل  الخاصة برحيل سلفه الفرنسي ميشيل كافالي، ومن قبله البلجيكي فيكتور  أوسيموس، وأنه أراد إرسال رسالة مبكرة إلى رئيس الهلال عاشق التدخل في  العمل الإداري، بأنه لن يكون مثل كافالي وفيكتور.
* استبق العشري الأحداث، وأرسل تحذيراته التي تعامل معها مجلس الهلال ببرود  تام، رغم خطورتها عليهم وعلى الكاردينال تحديداً، الذي اعتاد التدخل في  الشأن الفني وفرض لاعبين بعينهم على المدرب، والحديث عن سوء إدارته  للمباريات. والدليل ما قاله الفرنسي كافالي في أعقاب إقالته الغريبة، وكيف  أن الكاردينال فرض عليه إشراك لاعبين بعينهم في مباراة الفريق الأولى في  دوري سوداني الممتاز بكادوقلي.
* وليت الكاردينال اكتفى بذلك فقط، فقد ظل يناكف الفرنسي والبلجيكي فيما  قبل، حول طريقتيهما في إدارة المباريات، وكأنه يفهم كرة القدم أكثر منهما،  أو كأنه تعاقد معهما من أجل تمرير رؤيته دون أي اعتبار أو احترام لهما،  وهذا دليل واضح على أن كافالي وفيكتور لم يعجبا الكاردينال ولم يرضيا  التدخل في عملهما، خاصة الفرنسي الذي كان واضحاً جداً وفضح الطريقة التي  يتعامل بها رئيس الهلال معه.
* يعتقد الكاردينال أن التعاقد مع المصري طارق العشري، يعني ممارسة حقه في  التدخل في الشأن الفني كيفما شاء، مستغلاً في ذلك التفاهم المشترك بينه  والعشري من ناحية اللغة، وسهولة توصيل المعلومة له، أو توجيه النقد له،  ولكنه أخطأ إذا اعتمد على هذه الناحية، استناداً على قدرة المصري في  الإلمام بكل شيء حوله، والتقاط الأحاديث الجانبية وسماع الآراء وقراءة  مقالات إعلام الكاردينال الذي يجيد التدخل في الشأن الفني، وإبداء الآراء  حول مؤهلات المدرب وغيرها.
* الفرنسي كافالي، كان بعيداً جداً عن هذه الأجواء، بحكم عدم إلمامه باللغة  العربية وبعده عن مطالعة الصحف، إلا في حال تطوع أحد ما بترجمة ما تكتبه  الصحافة الزرقاء عنه. لذا لم ينتبه لحجم الانتقادات التي تُوجه له رغم أنها  كلها انطباعية، ولم يكن يضع لها بالاً أثناء حديث الكاردينال معه، والذي  يتركز كله في التأثر بما تكتبه الصحافة الزرقاء، حيث يقوم رئيس الهلال بنقل  كل ذلك لكافالي، وكأنه هو الذي قال ذلك وحده.
* بدوره، عانى التونسي نبيل الكوكي، من كثرة التدخلات في عمله، وكان  متأثراً جداً بما يكتبه إعلام الكاردينال عنه، رغم النتائج التي حققها  بالمحافظة على موقع الهلال في نصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا، ولكنه هرب  بجلده وآثر الابتعاد متعللاً ببعض الظروف الأسرية، ولكن في غرارة نفسه كان  يشعر بكثير من الحنق تجاه رئيس الهلال وإعلامه الذي وصفه بأوصاف أقلها  بالطبع(كيسو فاضي).
* العشري الآن، يختلف كثيراً عن كافالي وغيره، وهذه واحدة من سوءات التعاقد  مع مدرب عربي، فرغم توفير المدرب العربي لمشقة الترجمة في تعامله مع  اللاعبين، إلا أن ذلك يمثل له أكبر مشكلة في التعامل مع محيطه. فاطلاعه على  الصحف، وسماعه كل شيء مباشرة، بما في ذلك الإساءات والهتافات أثناء  المباريات، ومن الذين يتطوعون للحديث عن أمور أخرى أمامه؛ من هنا تكمن  خطورة التعامل مع العشري.
* ما أعرفه ويعرفه الجميع عن المدرب المصري عموماً، والعشري تحديداً، أنه  مدرب جاد جداً جداً، لدرجة أنه يصنع حوله سياجاً حديدياً في كيفية التعامل،  وهو من نوعية المدربين الذين لا يتدخلون في عمل أحد ولا يتحدث إلا وفق  حيثيات بعينها وهو على قناعة بها، فضلاً عن تجويده لعمله بشكل منظم، وهو ما  أكسبه اسماً كبيراً في عالم التدريب في مصر وخارجها، رغم صغر سنه، وهذا ما  يضع الكثير من المحاذير في التعامل معه.
* سيجد العشري نفسه في مواجهة مباشرة مع الإعلام الأزرق، وتحديداً إعلام  الرئيس الذي بات المتحكم الرئيسي في التعاقد مع المدربين وإقالتهم. حيث  سيكون مطلعاً بشكل أساسي لكل ما يكتبه إعلام الكاردينال سلباً تجاهه وتجاه  نتائج الفريق أو مستوياته، مما يعني أنه لن يعمل بهدوء مثلما كان يحدث مع  الفرنسي كافالي، فهل يستطيع الكاردينال عاشق التدخلات في الأمور الفنية كبح  جماح إعلامه، خصوصاً المقربين منه، بعدم الحديث سلباً عن المصري، أم أنه  سيترك الأمور تسير كما سارت مع المدربين الذين تولوا تدريب الهلال أثناء  توليه رئاسة الهلال؟؟؟.
* تحذيرات العشري بعدم التدخل في عمله، لن تعجب الكاردينال بأي حال من  الأحوال، حتى ولو تظاهر رئيس الهلال بغير ذلك، لأنها موجهة في الأساس إلى  إعلامه الذي يؤثر فيه بشكل مباشر، ويتطوع هو بنقله إلى المدربين الذين  يتولون تدريب الهلال، وينسي الكاردينال أن العشري سيكون على علم مسبق بما  سيقوله له، وبالتالي سيضع نقاطاً سوداء في طريقة التعامل معه.
إتجاه الرياح،!!
* فضحت البرمجة الموجهة التي قامت بها لجنة الخرمجة، نواياها الحقيقية تجاه المريخ.
* قامت لجنة البرمجة بتحديد التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري موعداً  لمباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني، دون أن تعرف أن (الكوماندوز) يلعبون في  أوغندا قبل يومين من هذا الموعد في إياب الدور التمهيدي من الكونفدرالية.
* أنصفت البرمجة الموجهة المريخ، وكان إجباراً أن تتأجل هذه المباراة لوقت  آخر، حيث سيعود الخرطوم الوطني قبل يوم من الموعد للمباراة، واللوائح تمنحه  فرصة يومين من عودته لأداء أي مباراة تنافسية.
* لولا ذلك، لوجد المريخ نفسه مجبراً على أداء مباراة (الكوماندوز) ولكن  عناية السماء وقفت معه، والدليل فرحة البلجيكي إيمال بتأجيل هذه المباراة.
* ورغم ذلك، أتوقع أن تصر لجنة البرمجة الموجهة على الخرطوم الوطني لأداء  مباراته مع المريخ في ذات التوقيت، لاستمرار الضغط على المريخ، ولأنها لا  تضع أي قيمة للفرق الأخرى، خلاف الهلال الابن المدلل.
* وقد حدث هذا الأمر قبل خمس سنوات، عندما عاد المريخ من تنزانيا يوم  الثلاثاء الساعة التاسعة مساء، ورفضت اللجنة تأجيل مباراته مع هلال الساحل  المقررة الخميس، وقامت بتأخير المباراة لنصف ساعة فقط، حتى تخرج لجنة  الخرمجة الموجهة من حرج الوقت القانوني لأداء أي مباراة محلية مقابل عودة  أي فريق من تنافس خارجي.
* خلال 26 يوماً لعب المريخ ثماني مباريات، بمعدل مباراة كل ثلاثة أيام،  دون أي راحة، في حين يكمل الهلال ذات العدد اليوم وفي ذات الأيام، ولكن  معدل الراحة كان كبيراً جداً بين مباراة والأخرى، ويكفي للدلالة على ذلك؛  أن الفارق الزمني بين مباراته أمام الرابطة والمريخ كوستي كان ثمانية أيام.
* التحكيم هو الوحيد الذي سيخمد انتفاضة الرهيب في كوستي اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم
النعسان وألوك.. إلى متى ؟

ـ
يبدو أن نجم المريخ الصاعد خالد النعسان سيظل مادة دسمة للأخبار في الصحف،  ومحور التعليقات في صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، ليس بسبب أدائه المميز الذي  خطف به إعجاب جماهير المريخ ولفت الأنظار إليه فحسب، وإنما أيضا من خلال  الشكاوى التي بدأت تلاحقه بعد كل مباراة يشارك فيها مع الزعيم. فقد سبق  لفريق الأهلي الخرطومي أن طعن في صحة مشاركته بحجة أن اللاعب مسجل بعمرين  مختلفين في اتحادي الخرطوم والباوقه، رغم أن النعسان قد نفى أن تكون له أي  علاقة باتحاد الباوقة، وأكد أنه لعب لفريق الحاج يوسف في منطقة بحري وانتقل  منه إلى فريق الأمير.هذه المعلومات لم تقنع إدارة الأمل التي بادرت هي  الأخرى بتقديم شكوى مماثلة لمراقب مباراة المريخ والأمل، وبذات البيانات  التي استند عليها فريق الأهلي في شكواه، ولانستبعد أن يتقدم فريق الخرطوم  بشكوى ثالثة ضد مشاركة النعسان مع المريخ عندما يحين موعد مباراة الفريقين  في الجولة القادمة من الدوري الممتاز. فقد أصبح ( سوق الشكاوى ) في الدوري  الممتاز عامر وتجارة رائجة منذ الموسم الماضي، بعدما استفادت أندية النيل  والرابطة والمريخ كوستي من مثل هذه الشكاوى، وضمنت الصعود والبقاء ضمن  أضواء الدوري الممتاز بأبخس ثمن وأقل تكلفة. ولا أظن أن مسلسل الشكاوى يمكن  أن يتوقف ضد اللاعب النعسان حتى لو تفرغت إدارة المريخ لتؤكد كل صباح على  صحة الإجراءات التي اتبعتها في تسجيل اللاعب المذكور ! لهذا يصبح من واجب  الاتحاد العام إذا كان يريد أن يجنب نفسه مشاكل الموسم السابق أن يحث لجنته  المنظمة على سرعة البت والفصل في شكوتي الأهلي والأمل ضد النعسان، حتى  لاتتحول مثل شكوى الأمل ضد مشاركة بكري المدينة وكذلك شكوى المريخ ضد لاعب  الأمل عمر عبد الله، واللتان فصلت فيهما لجنة الاستنئافات ولكن بعد تأخير  غير مبرر امتد لخمسة أشهر، مما أشعل شرارة الأزمة التي كادت أن تنسف الموسم  الكروي بكامله، قبل أن تحتكم الأطراف المعنية للجمعية العمومية وما أصدرته  من قرارات يعلمها الجميع. فالاتحاد العام مع الأسف يتعامل مع مثل هذه  الشكاوى بالإهمال والتجاهل، ثم يعجز عن إيجاد الحلول لها في الوقت غير  المناسب .
كذلك فإن قرار الاتحاد العام الذي أعلنه بعد تردد وخوف بإعادة أوراق قضية  لاعب المريخ ألوك أكيج إلى لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة، هو تعقيد لهذه  القضية، رغم أن لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة هي التي كانت قد أفتت من قبل  بأنها غير مختصة للفصل في انتقال اللاعب إلى المريخ، ولجأت إلى (الفيفا)  الذي أفتى بصحة كل الإجراءات التي اتبعها المريخ في ضم اللاعب من المريخ  كوستي ومع ذلك أخفى الاتحاد قرار (الفيفا) ولم يطلعه حتى على المريخ الطرف  الأساسي في ضم اللاعب قبل أن يفاجىء الجميع بالأمس، بأن مشاركة ألوك مع  المريخ مرهونة بإصدار الرقم الوطني للاعب !! 
كما هو معروف أن ألوك كان مسجلا في كشوفات المريخ كوستي ومعتمد كلاعب وطني  يحمل شهادة من إدارية منطقة أبيي، وأن المريخ ضمه من المريخ كوستي قبل  سريان قرار الاتحاد العام الأخير بإلغاء اعتماد الشهادات الصادرة من إدراية  أبيي.لهذا يصبح من الإجحاف أن يقوم الاتحاد العام بتطبيق قرار إلغاء  الشهادات بأثر رجعي على اللاعب ألوك و يحرم المريخ من حق قانوني استفادت  منه أندية مثل المريخ كوستي والهلال كادوقلي !! 
لاتفسير لقرار الاتحاد العام بتحويل قضية انتقال ألوك للمريخ إلى لجنة  اللاعبين غير الهواة واشتراط الرقم الوطني. لا تفسير لذلك سوى أنه خوف من  ردة فعل الهلال الذي كما نعلم لازال يبحث عن أي وسيلة يفشل بها انتقال  اللاعب للمريخ، وذلك بعدما سعى من قبل و بكل السبل لضم اللاعب، إلا أنه  أخطأ في الإجراءات وقبض السراب في نهاية المطاف.ثم هدد مرة أخرى بمقاضاة  المريخ واللاعب والاتحاد بالتزوير عندما علم بأن (الفيفا) قد أفتى بصحة  انتقال ألوك للمريخ !! 
ليس من مصلحة المريخ أن تظل الشكاوى ضد خالد النعسان معلقة، لأنها تغري  آخرين بالسير في ذات الاتجاه، ما قد ينعكس سلبا على اللاعب ويضعف من تركيزه  وهو في هذه السن الصغيرة، كذلك لايوجد أي مبرر يجبر لجنة التسيير السكوت  على ألاعيب الاتحاد العام وتسويفه المستمر فيما يتعلق بمشاركة ألوك مع  المريخ رغم صدور فتوى (الفيفا).كفاية سلبية ومثالية !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكشف عن مخاطر في انتظار المريخ في نيجيريا

كشفت المتابعات ان بعثة المريخ التي ستغادر الي نيجيريا لمواجهة فريق وولفز  في ذهاب دور الـ32 لمسابقة دوري الابطال حيث تشتهر المدينة التي ينتمي  اليها وولفز بعدم توفر الحماية الامنية المطلوبة .. ومن المتوقع ان يطالب  المريخ من الاتحاد الافريقي الاشارة الي الفريق النيجيري بتوفير الحماية  الامنية المطلوبة لبعثة المريخ التي ستتوجه الي نيجيريا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			قطب المريخ محمد عثمان الطيب يكشف اوراق واري وولفز
*أرسلت أشرطة المنافس الخرطوم .. الأجواء ساخنة والأحمر يجب أن يحضر قبل خمسة أيام
* الظهير الأيمن خطير ويمتلك مقدرات ومميزات هائلة 
*الملعب جيد وإنشئ حديثا والأمطار يمكن ان تهطل في إي لحظة 
* حظوظ المريخ قوية ويمكن ان يقلب الطاولة علي الخصم 
* الظهير الايسر لواري وولفز غير جيد وكبير في السن يجب على المريخ أن يلعب على هذه الناحية 
* الأمن معدوم في منطقة واري وولفز نهائيا


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف حمراء
احمد محمد صالح
حكام أجانب هو الحل المناسب

☆ الدوري السوداني من أقدم الدوريات الافريقية والعربية ولكنها ما زالت متخلفة عنهم من حيث التنظيم والتحكيم وللاخير نصيب الاسد منها
الدوريات التي تطورت تتبع أساليب حديثة في أجراء القرعة مع وضع أعتبار لمشاركات أنديتها المشاركة في البطولات الخارجية
الدوري المتطور يقاس بمستوي التنظيم والتحكيم والتحكيم المتطور يلعب دورا كبيرا في تطوير الدوري والمحافظة علي المواهب والمتعة والتنافس بين الأندية .
☆ للاسف الدوري السوداني يتصدر قائمة التحكيم الأسوء في العالم بسبب تدني مستوي الحكام
هل يعقل يا سادة ان يكون حكما في الدوري الممتاز يفقتد لابسط مقاومات المهنة مثل عندما ينفرد الاعب بالحارس و يعترضه الحارس يحصل اللاعب علي ركلة جزاء والحارس بطاقة حمرء
هل يعقل يا سادة ان يكون في الدوري المنحاز حكما لا يجيد التمركز والركض داخل الملعب فيقع في أخطاء فاضحة بسبب بعدة عن موقع الحدث
هل يعقل يا سادة ان يكون هنالك حكما في دوري الخرمجة لا يعرف ان ( كرتان اصفر يعني طرد اللاعب )
☆ الما غريب في الامر ان لجنة التحكيم المركزية ما زالت راضية عن أداء حكامها ولم توقف حمكا حتي الان بحجة أنهم لم يرتكبوا أخطاء يستحقوا عليها العقاب سبحان الله ماذا تنتظرون أكثر من هذا هل ستوقفوهم عندما يسجلون أهدافا بدلا عن اللاعبين ام ماذا تعني الأخطاء عندكم
☆ الحل الوحيد لتطور الكرة السودانية هو أرسال حكام الدوري الممتاز الي التدريب والتأهيل في الدرجة الثانيةو الدورات المدرسية والأستعانة بحكام أجانب يعرفون قوانين المهنة ويعطون كل زي حق حقه حتي نستمتع بمتعة كرة القدم و نلحق بباقي الدوريات الافريقية والعربية من حيث التحكيم
☆ جمهور الوصيف الواعي يعرف جيدا ان تواضع مستوي الحكام في السودان هو السبب وراء عدم حصولهم علي بطولة خارجية حتي الان لان الذين يساعدونهم محليا لا يجدونهم في البطولات الخارجية بالتالي يصعب عليهم تحقيق نتائج جيدة وأحراز اللقب
☆ لم ينصلح حال كرة القدم في السودان ما لم نتخلص من حكام أفقدوا الدوري نكهتها ومتعتها بجهلهم و ميولهم ونفوسهم الضعيفة فأصبحت اللعبة الشعبية الاولي في السودان بلا رائحة او طعم
الرأي عندي الحل الاول والاخير هو الأعتماد علي حكام أجانب درسو قوانين كرة القدم وملمين بكل كبيرة وصغيرة عن المهنة الحساسية علي عكس حكام البلي استيشن الذين يملكون الرخصة سي والتي تأهل للعمل في الدرجة الثالثة فقط وليس الممتاز
☆ علينا بالأعتراف جميعا ان سبب تخلف الكرة السودانية هو التحكيم الضعيف والتنظيم السيئ وعلي جميع رياضي بلادي الأجتهاد للتخلص من أفآت الكرة السودانية حتي ينعم الرياضي في بلادي بمتعة كرة القدم خالية من الظلم والعشوائية
خاص شبكة المريخ sport
☆ للحروف بقايا ☆
☆ التحكيم الاجنبي هو خلاص الدوري السوداني من امثال هيثم النور وشانتير وغيرهم من حكام الكيجي ون
☆ علي الجماهير التنديد والمطالبة بالتحكيم الاجنبي في كل مباراة حتي ينفذ طلبهم
☆ حكامنا بتابعوا المباريات العالمية من باب المتعة وليس التعلم منهم لو غير ذلك لتطوروا قليلا
☆ الاتحاد أعادت قضية الوك مجددا للجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة في خطوة لأستهلاك الوقت لا أكثر وراعي الغنم يعرف ان لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة هي من أرسلت القضية للفيفا مسبقا بعد فشهلها
☆ لا أدري الي جهة سيرسل لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة هذة المرة ملف الوك بعد الفيفا هل الي الاتحاد الاوربي ام داعش
(2870) هو الحل الاسرع لانه لا يرتبط بمكان او زمان يلا كلنا ندعم نادينا الذي ينادينا عن طريق تحويل الرصيد للرقم (2870)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حكام صلاح.. إعادة كشف نظر.. وضمير


* ونشرب ان وردنا النصر زهواً.. ويشرب حكام صلاح كدراً وطينا.

* ما حدث عشية الاثنين بإستاد المريخ هو استهداف واضح وصريح وعلني من قاضي الجولة حافظ عبدالغني.

* الحكام رفعوا شعار.. اذا انتصر المريخ في أي مباراة تنافسية ولم نجد الحلول لايقافه .. نستخدم سلاح صمت الصافرة في اي اعتداء على لاعبي المريخ .. والعكس صحيح.

* حافظ رفض مع سبق الإصرار والترصد احتساب ضربة جزاء واضحة.. لو عاد طه حسين للحياة لاحتسبها ومنح حارس الأمل بطاقة صفراء.

* وتغاضى حافظ عن تعطيل مدافع الأمل الكرة بيده داخل المنطقة المحرمة.

* ولا ننسى الدفع الواضح للمهاجم عبده جابر من الخلف وهو يتهيأ لتسديد الكرة المحسنة من زميله تراوري.

* رجل الراية كان أشجع من حكم الوسط وأصر على احتساب ضربة الجزاء للمريخ.

* حافظ عبدالغني.. هل تنام ليلا وانت مرتاح الضمير وتدرك بأنك ظلمت المريخ كثيراً ؟.. لا اظن .

* واذا كنت تنفذ اجندة خاصة فالعقاب سيأتيك مباشرة .

* تذكر الموت قبل ان تظلم المريخ .. يا حافظ عبدالغني.

صدى ثان

* حكام صلاح محتاجون لاعادة كشف نظر قبل كل مباراة يديرونها للمريخ.

* هنالك النظارات الطبية التي تسهل مهمتهم وتحدد لهم زواية النظر بكل سهولة ويسر ومن كل الأماكن ..والزوايا.

* وهنالك نظارات الضمير التي يجب ان تكون لدى كل حكام صلاح .. ويقظة الرادار الداخلي لكل منهم حتى يدير المباريات بتجرد ونزاهة.

* ما شعورك يا صلاح يا سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية في الأخطاء المتكررة للحكام والمستهدفة للمريخ ..والهدايا والعطايا والهبات باسراف للازرق.

صدى ثالث

* لم نكن نضرب الرمل ونحن نصر على مشاركة اللاعب كوفي أساسياً في تشكيلة الأحمر.

* بل هي قراءة صحيحة للواقع على المستطيل الأخضر.

* حاليا كوفي ليس لديه بديل.

* كوفي في اتم الصحة والعافية يمثل 30% من قوة الفريق.

* عودته وتألقه أسعد القبيلة الحمراء ..وأغضب الآخرين.

* يكفي انه تسبب بنسبة 90% في الهدف الأول للمريخ امام الامل العطبراوي.

* تمت تصفيته جسديا بالضرب المبرح المتواصل ..وكالعادة التحكيم ضد المريخ.

آخر الأصداء

* اليوم بولاية النيل الأبيض الرهيب في مواجهة الوصيف.

* أبناء محسن سيد في اتم الجاهزية لتفعيل الأسلحة النووية.

* بينما يتمسك أولاد العشري بالمساندة غير الحدودة من أصحاب الياقات السوداء.

* ذكرى الموسم الماضي والحكم الظالم شانتير يطلق صافرة احتساب ضربة جزاء باستاد كوستي ضد صاحب الأرض والجمهور ويمنح من لا يستحق ثلاث نقاط غاليات.

* اداريو الرهيب يدركون قوة فريقهم وإمكانية تخطي الأزرق ..الا انهم يتخوفون من التحكيم.

* سنسمع اسم ديكور كثيراً اليوم.

* اليوم دعوة مجانية لمشاهدة مباراة حبية مسكونة بالابداع .. معطونة بالامتاع.. حافلة بالاقناع بين الأحمر ورديفه المستقبل الزاهر للزعيم.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تجربة ودية إحتضنها ملعب المريخ عصر اليوم الاربعاء حقق الفريق الاول  بنادي المريخ الفوز ببهدفين دون رد علي الفريق الرديف ، في مباراة أشرك  فيها البلجيكي لوك إريمي اللاعبين اللذين لم يشاركو في مباراة الامل عطبرة  الاخيرة .

 سجل هدفين المباراة المهاجم عبدو جابر ، هذا وسؤدي الفريق تجربة أخري مع فريق بري أحد فرق الدرجة الثانية يوم بعد غدا الجمعة .
 منقول من : سبورت أون لاين ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصاد للنقاط رغم المعاناة     


* انتهت مباراة أمس الأول بين المريخ والأمل العنيد بهدفي المحترف المالي تراوري الذي سجلهم على مدار الشوطين وأضاع الكثير من الفرص السهلة التي لاحت له.

* نكذب إن قلنا ليس لدينا تحفظات حول أداء اللاعبين وليس هناك تقصير منهم وعلى العكس لدينا الكثير والمثير الذي يمكن قوله ولكن طالما هم في ميدان التنافس سنشد من أزرهم والعبرة كما يقولون بالنقاط ونقاط الأمل في الجراب.

* لن نطرق باب الحقائق ونحاول تحفيزهم ودفعهم ليقدموا الأفضل ويصلحوا من شأنهم وشأن فريقهم طالما هم يرتدون شعار المريخ وأمامهم مباراة افريقية هامة مع الفريق النيجيري في العاشر من الشهر القادم.

* المريخ في مباراة الأمس كان مستواه فوق الوسط واحسب ان وقفة الجماهير خلف الفريق كان لها الأثر الايجابي في الانتصار فلنواصل الدعم.

و ليت الجميع ابتداء من اليوم ان يواصلوا الدعم عبر التشجيع والمؤازرة خاصة في المباريات الودية التي سوف يخوضها خلال الايام القادمة.

* وعلى مدار التاريخ ظل مريخ السعد يصنع المعجرات والانتصارات من رحم المعاناة ويكفي نجم السعد انه احرز كأس الكؤوس الافريقية بستة عشر لاعبا فقط ومازالت تترآى أمامي صورة سانتو رفاعة وهو معطوب ورابط الشريط في ركبته اليسرى يحرز أحلى الاهداف في مرمى الاكسبريس اليوغندي.

* وبحسبة قليلة ووقفة عند مشارف التاريخ القريب سنجد إن ما قيل من نقد ونصائح ولوم وما صدر من هتافات مضادة ورافضة لتقصير اللاعبين كلها تنصب في مصلحة المريخ على أمل ان نشاهد مريخاً يهز الارض تحت اقدام الخصوم في مباراته المقبلة أمام الفريق النيجيري.

* ثمة قول جديد يمكن أن يضاف لما قيل لا يمكن لهتاف مضاد ورافض للواقع أن يبدل الحال وإذا لا خيار غير الدعم المتواصل.

ان سايد

* رغم الغيابات والاصابات فما زال مريخ السعد يواصل الانتصارات وانتصار الامس هو الانتصار الخامس على التوالي.

* في مباراة الامس كان الحارس جمال سالم كامل الدسم انقذ مرماه من الكثير من الاهداف.. أتمنى ان يواصل فواصل الابداع.

* المريخ بفوزه أمس الأول فرض كلمته على منافسيه وتربع على صدارة الممتاز وارتفع بنقاطه الى 22 نقطة.

* من المتوقع ان يخوض المريخ ثلاث تجارب ودية قبل مواجهة واري وولفز النيجيري.

* المدرب البلجيكي لوك اميال تحدث عن أخطاء كثيرة تحتاج لوقت وعمل.

وهاهو أمام مساحة من الزمن بتوقف المنافسة وتأجيل مباراة الخرطوم الوطني.

* نتفق مع البلجيكي على حاجة الفريق للعمل وحاجته لمؤشر روح قتالية لا يهبط أبدا فترة التوقف فرصة للعلاج والتعافي.

* كشفت مباراة الامس أن خيارات المدرب البلجيكي ستكون محدودة جدا في ظل الاصابات التي تهدد الفريق.

* أتمنى ان ينجح الجهاز الفني في الاسراع في معالجة المصابين وتأهيل الذين عادوا من الاصابات.

* حكم كسلا حافظ عبدالغني حرم المريخ من ضربة جزاء اوضح من الشمس عندما لمس مدافع الأمل الكرة بيده في الشوط الثاني.. وحتى ضربة الجزاء صهين منها واحتسبها حكم الراية.

* صديقي الصحاف (محسن سيد ) صرح قائلاً يا الزبون أرجى الراجيييك الرهيييب ما سائل فيك.. محسن رش نمور دار جعل بالاربعة اتمنى ان يطبق الحنة اليوم في الزبون.

* الزبون هرب من مباراة كأس الجالية بجدة والاتحاد العام صرف النظر نهائيا عن المباراة بعدم تسلمه رد من الهلال وكان المريخ قد صرح بأنه جاهز لملاقاة الهلال في اي زمان ومكان.

* يارب الليلة تدينا الفي مرادنا ونسمع أخباراً مفرحة من كوستي الجميلة.

* في انتظار تلفونك يا محمد الامين علي. ......والليييييييييييييييييييييلا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لن يهزم مريخ كوستي الا حكم صلاح     


o انتهت مباراة المريخ و الامل و لم يهنأ أصحاب الغرض الذين كانوا ينتظرون تعثر المريخ و خروجه باصابات و انقسامات.

o سعى كثيرون لتحريض الامل لاحداث شقاق بينه و بين المريخ و لكن خاب ظنهم رغم ان المباراة شهدت كثير من حالات العنف الغير قانوني و تساهل معها حكم صلاح صالح حافظ عبد الغني كعادته عندما يُحكّم للمريخ.

o مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رجل قانوني ويعرف شغل الكرة جيداً و لا اعلم كيف انساق وراء آلة الكاردينال الإعلامية بتقديمه شكوى في النعسان.

o قد يعذر الكثيرون مولانا جمال في قضية الامل الموسم المنصرم و لكن استجابته لآلة الكاردينال الإعلامية تخصم من رصيده الكثير.

o الهلال دوماً يحتمي خلف الأندية ويستخدمها كمطية و يحاول جاهدا ان يصنع منها كتلة تحت قيادته و لا يستطيع مجلس الهلال وحده ان يعلن انسحاب او يقف في وجه الاتحاد دون ان يحتمي خلف الأندية.

o سيواصل حكم صلاح القسوة على مريخ كوستي و مواصلة ما فعله حكم مباراة الفريق امام اهلي شندي في الأسبوع المنصرم.

o تعرض مريخ كوستي لارهاب من حكام صلاح افقد الفريق لاعباً بمثل قدرات منتصر فرج الله و رحمة الزاكي و محسن سيد و احمد عباس و الهاشماب.

o لن يسمح الحكم للاعبي مريخ كوستى بالعنف القانوني و سيطلق صافرته عند اي تمثيل داخل منطقة الجزاء اذا سقط مهاجم الهلال و سيسارع لاحتساب ركلة الجزاء المعتادة.

o مباراة ستكون صعبة على مريخ كوستي خصوصاً انه يلعب ضد مدلل الاتحاد و سنرى العجب العجاب اليوم من التحكيم الذي اعد نفسه جيداً لهذه المباراة.

o و ما سيفعله رجال الخطوط في مباراة اليوم سيعجز عنه خط دفاع الهلال بأكمله بالرغم من عدم وجود المرعب رحمة الزاكي الا ان رجل الراية سيتكفل بإيقاف هجوم الرهيب.

o تخوّف أهل كوستي و مجلس إدارة المريخ كوستي طبيعي جدا في ظل ركلات الجزاء التي يتم منحها للهلال بمناسبة او بدون مناسبة.

o تسبب صلاح احمد صالح في المضايقات التي حدثت لرجل الراية الخلوق انس إبراهيم حتى ابتعد عن التحكيم.

o و في عهد صلاح ابتعد الحكم القومي دكتور احمد عبد الرحمن او أُبعد لأنه اتخذ القرار الصحيح بإيقاف مباراة تعرض فيها للضرب في مباراة كان طرفها رديف المريخ.

o جهزوا شكوى يا استاذنا احمد علي مصطفى في جينارو و اتير و لاعبي الرديف الخمسة الذين اعلنوا انهم لن يسافروا اذا ظهروا على دكة البدلاء و خاصة الذين وقعوا عقد احترافي في بيت أسامة عطا المنان.

o مريخ كوستي اليوم يلعب ضد الحكم ورجال الخطوط و الهلال.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اشتباك بين اداري النسور وفريق بث النيلين !

ديربي سبورت: الخرطوم
كادت الامور ان تطور لاشتباك بالايدي لولا تدخل العقلاء وسيادة المنطق عقب استفزاز احد اداريي نادي النسور الامدرماني لفريق بث التلفزيون الذي سيقوم بنقل مباراة النسور وضيفه اهلي مدني التي تلعب بدار الرياضة امدرمان عصر اليوم وتبث على قناة المنوعات . وحسب مصدر مسؤول من داخل الملعب لديربي سبورت فان اداري النسور بادر بالقول مستفزا : ديل جايين هنا لشنو ؟! ثم واصل في استفزازهم وهم يتهيأون لاداء عملهم مما حدا بالبعض للرد عليه .
 ديربي سبورت تقدم صورا للحدث من ارض الملعب واحماء فريق النسور





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب مصري يجري إختبارات مع المريخ



شهدت مباراة المريخ ورديفه عصر اليوم الاربعاء  ظهور لاعب مصري  بغرض إجراء الإختبارات مع الفريق الاول تمهيداً لضمه في يونيو القادم . 

اللاعب أجري عمليات الاحماء وشارك في التجربة الودية مع الفريق الاول . 
الجدير بالزكر أن اللاعب يلعب بالقدم اليسري ويجيد اللعب في وظيفة الظهير الايسر ولاعب الوسط المتقدم

*

----------


## kampbell

*بهدف ايتويا  وولفز منافس المريخ يتخطى كانو 
ديربي سبورت

حقق ووري وولفز Warri Wolves منافس المريخ فوزا مهما بهدف وحيد على كانو  بيلارز بالاسبوع الثاني للدوري النيجيري على ملعب ووري تاونشيب عصر اليوم  ليرفع وولفز رصيده الى اربع نقاط . هدف ذئاب نيجيريا احرزه كالفين ايتويا  المنتقل حديثا لوولفز .
*

----------


## kampbell

*سيد الاتيام يقتنص نقطة من النسور HOT


ديربي سبورت : أم درمان
اقتنص سيد الاتيام نقطة   بتعادله سلبيا مع النسور في الاسبوع الثامن من  دوري سوداني الممتاز   ؛ وكان اهلي مدني الافضل بالشوط الاول فيما تحسن  النسور في الشوط الثاني ليرفع النسور رصيده الى خمس نقاط بينما الاهلي مدني  الى ثلاث نقاط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
أحمد محمد أحمد
حرب على المكشوف!

*كلما اقترب ألوك من الدفاع عن شعار المريخ في المباريات التنافسية؛ كلما ظهرت العراقيل التي تمنع مشاركة هذا اللاعب.
*في البداية خرج علينا الاتحاد العام بضرورة مراجعة رأي (الفيفا) حول قانونية تسجيل اللاعب، مع أن الموضوع لم يكن يستحق هذه الخطوة، ولكن الاتحاد أراد أن يقول لإدارة وإعلام وجماهير الهلال: إنه يعاكس المريخ ويقف في حلقه.
*وبعد أن حسم (الفيفا) الجدل وأكد صحة التوقيع وإمكانية مشاركة ألوك مع الزعيم؛ خرج علينا الاتحاد العام بضرورة استلام صورة من الرقم الوطني للاعب حتى يسمح له بالمشاركة، وهي حرب تدار على المكشوف استنادا على بعض القوانيين التي لايعرفون تطبيقها إلا على الزعيم فقط!
*ولو كان هذا اللاعب قد وقّع في كشوفات الهلال لكان الآن لديه 4 أهدأف في الدوري و17 تمريرة ذكية حاسمة، لأن اتحاد الكرة كان سيفعل المستحيل حتى يظهر ألوك بالشعار الأزرق.
*ولكن لأنه لاعب المريخ، فإن الاتحاد يريد تعقيد الأمور ويتمسك بالقوانيين الحرفية ويستغلها لإرضاء الهلالاب، مع أننا جميعا نعلم كيف يتعامل الاتحاد مع التعاقدات، وإلى أي درجة يمكن أن تحدث حتى التجاوزات.
*بينما المريخ لم يطالب بأي تجاوز، ولكن في ذات الوقت لايمكن أن تتم محاربته بهذه الطريقة البشعة، وكل ذلك يحدث لأجل عيوب الكادرنيال وجماهير الهلال!
*فالاتحاد يريد التأكيد على أنه مع الأزرق العاتي (البخوف البعاتي) باستمرار، وإن ما يقال عن وقوفه مع المريخ مجرد شائعات ، ويريد أن يقول لهم: (شوفوا نحنا معذبنهم ليكم كيف في تسجيل ألوك)..!
*فهذا هو الاتحاد الذي ظل منذ تصريحات الكاردينال، التي أساء فيها للقيادات وأطلق عبارات قبيحة في حق بعض الشخصيات، يسعى لإرضاء كردنة وجماهير الهلال، وظل يعمل على تأكيد حقيقة واحدة؛ أنه ضد المريخ ومع الهلال..لذلك يستغل أي فرصة حتى يوصل هذه الرسالة للجماهير دون أي تقدير للمريخ.
*وبما أن الاتحاد يتعلل بأن الرقم الوطني شرط أساسي لاعتماد التوقيع، فإن المريخ لن يجد حلا لهذه المشكلة سوى الاستجابة لطلب الاتحاد واستخراج الرقم الوطني.
*لكن تبقى حقيقة الكيل بمكيالين واضحة، فالهلال يتم تجاوز القانون لأجله والمريخ يتم البحث عن ثغرات لمعاندته والوقوف في طريقه، والمصيبة أن مجلس المريخ يساعد اتحاد معتصم جعفر في تنفيذ أجندته بأدائه دور المتفرج.
*ولأن الاتحاد العام يجد الفرصة في المريخ، فإن موقف الزعيم يبدو ضعيفا ولانستطيع أن نقول شيئا سوى: إن ألوك لو كان لاعبا بالوصيف؛ لما تم إيقافه عن نشاطه كل هذه الفترة.
*وسبق للاتحاد العام عن طريق مجدي شمس الدين أن تجاوز الكثير من البنود والشروط في التعاقدات لأجل الهلال، ولا أظن أننا في حاجة إلى ضرب الأمثلة وتقديم نماذج يعرفها الجميع ،منها تجسيل يوسف محمد بعد قفل باب التسجيلات بأحد الدول الإفريقية.
*إن المريخ ناد كبير ويستحق أن يجد معاملة أفضل من اتحاد الكرة، وأن يحظى بالتقدير اللازم في الإطار القانوني الذي يحتكم إليه الزعيم ويلتزم به.
*وليت القانون يتم تطبيقه على الجميع بدلا من التساهل مع ناد والتشدد مع بقية الأندية..!
بقايا مداد
*مايحدث حاليا محاولة واضحة لإضعاف المريخ بحرمانه من لاعب موهوب مثل ألوك.
*ومن يحرمون المريخ من لاعبه لأسباب واهية يعلمون جيدا أن الأسلوب الذي يتبعونه يدمر اللاعب نفسيا وهذا هو الهدف الأساسي.
*الوصيفاب يعلمون موهبة ألوك لذلك شكلوا ضغطا على الاتحاد العام عبر أسامة عطا المنان ومجدي شمس الدين في الفترة الماضية حتى لا يسمح الاتحاد بمشاركة اللاعب.
*والآن الاتحاد ينفذ هذا المخطط الخبيث بنجاح وبراعة، وإدارة المريخ تتفرج على المسرحية البايخة دون أن تقدم على أي حل.
*ومايؤكد أن كل القصة مفتعلة والمقصود بها المريخ؛ أن ألوك ليس لاعبا جديدا على الدوري وحتى أواخر الموسم الماضي كان مشاركاً مع المريخ كوستي.
*بينما الآن يتحدثون عن رأي (الفيفا) والرقم الوطني..و(ما معروف تاني يطلبوا شنو..؟).
*ألوك هو ألوك نفسه الذي كان يلعب للمريخ كوستي، والشيء الوحيد الذي اختلف هذا الموسم أنه انضم للمريخ الأب، لذلك تحدث الجرجرة.
*مجلس المريخ فشل في توفير المال، (قلنا مافي مشكلة..برضو تفشلوا في استخراج رقم وطني..كده صراحة كتيرة!).
*لانريد القول: إن المريخ في عهد جمال الوالي كان يستخرج الجنسية في 24 ساعة، ناهيك عن الرقم الوطني، ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة التي يعلمها الجميع.
*فإذا عجزتم عن استخراج رقم وطني خلال شهرين؛ ماذا كان سيحدث لو كنتم مطالبين بتجنيس لاعب أجنبي؟.
*قبل 8 سنوات تقريبا كان الوالي مستاء من عدم مشاركة أعضاء مجلسه في ذلك الوقت لأحد الشخصيات الرياضية في مناسبة اجتماعية بعدم حضورهم للمأتم وتقديم واجب العزاء.
*والمعروف أن رئيس المريخ السابق يكون الأول حضورا في مثل هذه المناسبات -فرحا أو كرها- ويحرص على المشاركات الاجتماعية و(زول واجب) كما يقولون.
*وبسبب غضبه خاطب أعضاء المجلس قائلا لهم
‏‎frown‎‏ رمز تعبيري
انتو لا دايرين تدفعوا لا دايرين تشيلوا فاتحة..؟!).
*وهذا ما ينطبق على مجلس ونسي حاليا الذي لا يريد أن يوفر المال ولا يريد أن يستخرج رقما وطنيا بمائة جنيه.
*ونرجو أن لايكون المبرر صعوبة استخراج الرقم الوطني، لأن هذا موضوع شائك غير مسموح بتناوله والتعليق عليه.
*فقط نقول: إن المهمة ليست صعبة واستخراج الرقم الوطني كان يحتاج إلى اجتهاد وعلاقات..!
*(قروش مافي..علاقات برضو مافي..! طيب ميزتكم شنو يعني عن باقي المشجعين؟..مش كان أحسن مشجعين معروفين يديروا النادي ويتموها غيرة ساي؟).
*أما مجلس ونسي فهو محسوب على الحكومة..و(الناس شايلين حال المريخ مع إنو مافي دعم ولا أي مساعدات).
*المريخ يحتاج إلى إعادة ترتيب وتنظيم الصفوف، سواء داخل الملعب من ناحية فنية أو من ناحية إدارية.
*هرجلة في الأداء وكل لاعب يلعب على مزاجه الخاص وجوطة في الإدارة وعدم مقدرة على مواجهة من يستهدفون النادي.
*وبعد ده كلو فلس شديد..!!
*وإن لم تحدث الوقفة وإعادة النظر في أمور النادي من كافة النواحي؛ فإن مسيرة الزعيم لن تتواصل بنجاح هذا الموسم.
*والمؤسف أن الأعداء سيجدونها فرصة لتحقيق أهدافهم الخبيثة بمعاونة الجهات (الضعيفة) التي تنهار أمام تهديدات دخلاء الوسط الرياضي.
*ومن ناحية أخرى؛ بعض لاعبي المريخ عليهم أن يراجعوا حساباتهم جيدا، لأن المستوى الذي يقدمونه لا يليق بهم.
*ونخص راجي عبد العاطي الذي كان شعلة من النشاط والحركة ولاعبا مميزا في مردوده الفني، لكن مستواه تراجع كثيرا.
*ولأنه القائد الذي يفترض أن يكون متألقا ومشاركا في التشكيلة الأساسية؛ يجب أن يجتهد وأن يقف مع نفسه بصدق حتى يعود إلى سابق مستواه.
*وعندما يكون راجي في قمة جاهزيته ويؤدي بمستواه المعهود؛ فإنه دون شك سيلعب دورا كبيرا في انتصارات الزعيم.
*تحطيم ألوك هدية الاتحاد للهلال..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدو جابر يقود المريخ لكسب رديفه 

 ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم 
 رصد ومتابعة : أحمد دراج
 كسب المريخ مباراته الإعدادية عصر اليوم الأربعاء بملعبه بأمدرمان رديفه بهدفين دون مقابل أحرزهما في الشوط الثاني عبدو جابر .
  شوط اللعب الأول إنتهى تعادلي ومن خلال هذا الشوط أتاح لوك ايمال مدرب  المريخ الفرصة للاعبين الذين لا يشاركون في المباريات وبدأ بتشكيلة ضمت كل  من حسين حارس الرديف - الريح علي - كريم الحسن - بخيت خميس - اوكراه - صابر  عطرون - ابراهومة - مجدي عبد اللطيف - محمد الطيب لاعب الرديف - عنكبة -  الوك  ومثل الرديف كل من ديدا - رامي - حسن سفاري - خالد هاشم - محمد حسن  بطة - مصعب - سلاوي - عبد الله الدافي - الصادق ابراهيم - عمار أديكو 
 ومن خلال هذا الشوط أبدع لاعبي الرديف بالتحديد صبري ورامي وبطة .
  والشوط الثاني اجري المريخ عدد من التبديلات من خلالها نجح عبدو جابر في  إحراز هدفين إنتهي عليها اللقاء ومن خلال هذا الشوط أتاح ايمال الفرصة  للاعب سوداني من اصول مصرية لتجريبه وابدى لمسات جيدة.
 وكانت هنالك تدريبات خاصة لكل من امير كمال والنعسان ورمضان عجب وعلي جعفر وبكري المدينة وماذن شمس الفلاح .
  وخاطب المدرب لاعب الرديف واشاد بالمستوى المتتميز لهم وأكد لهم أنه  سيتابعهم ومن يجتهد سيجد حظه في اللعب مع الفريق الاول فقط الان هم يستعدون  للمقابلات الافريقية وبعدها سيكون لهم اهتمام كبير وهنالك لاعب او اثنين  سبتم اختيارهم للفريق الأول .
 وكذلك رئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبو  جريشة خاطب لاعبي الرديف وحثهم على الإجتهاد وانهم كقطاع رياضي سيهتمون في  الفترة المقبلة بالرديف وسيجلسون مع قطاع المراحل السنية لتلبية كل  إحتياجاتهم .














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


‏13‏ دقيقة · 








أجري  لاعب المريخ جابسون سالمون عملية جراحية بالمنظار (غضون الركبة) وذلك ظهر  الأربعاء بالمستشفي الدولي بإشراف رئيس القطاع الطبي د.اسامه الشاذلي وقد  غادر اللاعب المستشفي مساء الي مقر إقامة اللاعبين .
 وأكد الطبيب المختص بأن اللاعب سيغيب لفترة تتراوح من 4 الي 6 أسابيع وسيكون بعد ذلك قادر علي ممارسة الكرة بشكل طبيعي .
*

----------

